# Official 2010 Euro LED Tails Famiry **PAYMENT LINK**



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

*Let me know if the famiry link does not work. I could not access the site after I purchased the lights. It said this function was not active for my group.*

Alright boys and girls,

I took the plunge this morning and paid for the tails. $340, tax, total, shipped.

*What you get:*
--OEM Facelift LED Euro Spec Tail Lights
--Adapter Harnesses
--Audi Sportback Tshirt

*Cost: * $290 

*Shipping:* $50 for direct shipping to your location and should take about 10 days

*Optional: * The coding dongle is optional for $39 if you do not have access to a vagcom. _(I decided against purchasing this because I wanted to know what my original coding is/was, so I am going to have someone vag it for me)_


You may not have to follow the steps below. First try following this link and then look at the bottom of the page for the lights.
http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3L013


*How to order:*



Reigster for an account at: http://www.bks-tuning.com
Follow this link to the famiry purchase: http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3L013
Log into your account (if not already logged in)
Add the A3 tail lights to your basket
optional: add the coding dongle to your basket
on the right hand side click Check Out
At the bottom of the receipt page, in the comments section, enter your Tshirt size
Click checkout (I had to click it twice to go through)
Choose payment method (I used a credit card through paypal)
Pay
Wait for UPS to deliver your lights
Install your lights
Be happy


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

i withdraw my purchase :beer:








btw, i didn't buy any, but you may want to list those who bought, who paid, etc :thumbup:

edit: i guess ppl can buy them individually?!?! not bad


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Please post if you have purchased the LEDs.

Below is a list from the original thread of people who showed interested:

1. neu318
2. x SMURF x 
3. 604a3 
4. RedLineRob 
5. rawaudi
6. grubble
7. Bezor
8. Krieger
9. robs92jettav 
10. Eurotuned00
11. Joser2K
12. Everfresh59
13. dooky
14. 2blunt 
15. A3vorspring
16. asylum
17. crmarks
18. lineman33
19. gyrospeed
20. ayefour

Here is the original thread by TP which has the DIY instructions:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I just placed my order..oooohhh i'm so excited.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

I have purchased mine and I bought the dongle if anyone wants to buy it off me for $25 shipped after I've used it let me know.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

What is the "dongle" and how do you use it exactly? I'm a newbie to all this Vag-com stuff.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

dooky said:


> What is the "dongle" and how do you use it exactly? I'm a newbie to all this Vag-com stuff.


It's just an easier way to activate the LED tail light coding if you don't have or don't want to mess with doing VAGcom long coding.


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

Ordered!


----------



## delly (Oct 31, 2010)

*like to buy- Canada*

anyone know how to avoid getting a $60 UPS "brokerage" charge when the UPS man arrives in Canada?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I will check for the Canadian members if there is an alternative form of shipping.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

okay paid for! though it doesn't seem to include everything that the 900 dollar one did....so this confuses me a little bit, hopefully it will include everything we need to make it fit in our A3's!!!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rest assured this includes everything that us, A3 owners need to do the retrofit. The $900 ones are for B5 i think.

Anyway, just checked with the vendor and he said that it is the same price to ship to Canada. What is the $60 surcharge that is discussed above?

Could you ship them to one of us and then we can send them to you via Fedex or DHL?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

im going to make my payment on friday morning if thats okay

i think he means ups charges a brokerage fee for international shipment. im not too sure though, maybe he can list the package as gift?


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

With the dongle option, is it coded for the tail lights to look like this? 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## delly (Oct 31, 2010)

*brokerage*

yes it is a fee for customs clearance in Canada. UPS is notorious in Canada for overcharging on brokerage fees. typically on shipments such as this United States Parcel Service(USPS) would be less than 20 bucks and UPS would be $60. Does shipping charge include brokerage fees to Canada? Appreciate the offer to re-ship but that costs money as well. Hats off to rawaudi for organizing a great famiry buy.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

im order them tomorrow, good deal


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Quick question. Are they only going to ship when a certain number of people pay? Or as soon as we place the order? Only reason I ask is cause I'm going to FIXX Fest on November 20 and wanted to see if I'll get them before that. Thanks again


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

According to the vendors emails and also his webpage they will ship them as soon as the orders are received.


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Famiry link does not work. I could not access the site.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

lineman33 said:


> Famiry link does not work. I could not access the site.


i was only NOT able to access it once i purchased it


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

The only thing the diagnostic coder will not code is the rear fogs. You need to get the switch to have the rear fogs activate anyway and that is not included in the famiry purchase.

I think TP is one of the only people who have the rear fogs active. 

So to answer your question, yes the dongle will recode so that your lights look like the picture above.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

You will need these:


















to activate these:


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> The only thing the diagnostic coder will not code is the rear fogs. You need to get the switch to have the rear fogs activate anyway and that is not included in the famiry purchase.
> 
> I think TP is one of the only people who have the rear fogs active.
> 
> So to answer your question, yes the dongle will recode so that your lights look like the picture above.


Thanks rawaudi! I'm just waiting for anything to help us canadian buyers with the brokerage fee. If there is, great! If not, I'll still be ordering this pronto!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I have an email out to the vendor requesting shipping clarification for the Canadian based individuals. I will update when I hear back from them.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Hey my Canadian based friends :wave:

The vendor got back to me and he said that it includes custom surcharges. He ships via DHL.

Hope this is more motivation to buy. Now go pull out the charge card and hit submit!


----------



## delly (Oct 31, 2010)

*Canadian*

excellent. appreciate the DHL info. ordering today.


----------



## delly (Oct 31, 2010)

order complete. also ordered euro switch from ECS Tuning (along with new tan floor mats on sale for $9). now the waiting begins. Thanks for your help Rawaudi !

07 A3 3.2 Q


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

tiptronic said:


> You will need these:


why would you need a print out of a bad fuel pump relay on a 1.8t to make your LED tail lights work? 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

dj age one said:


> why would you need a print out of a bad fuel pump relay on a 1.8t to make your LED tail lights work?
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


haha-- sorry it was the first VAG-com image i selected in google search...:laugh: fixed now!

it did cross my mind that some folk would probably be confused to hell w/ that image post in an LED topic..:facepalm:

e


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Hey my Canadian based friends :wave:
> 
> The vendor got back to me and he said that it includes custom surcharges. He ships via DHL.
> 
> Hope this is more motivation to buy. Now go pull out the charge card and hit submit!


That's awesome! thanks rawaudi. I've placed my order! Now comes the wait!!


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the rear fogs activated from the euro switch purchased from ECS. You have to do some coding with the VAG, but it's worth it.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Please post if you have purchased the LEDs.
> 
> Here is the original thread by TP which has the DIY instructions:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059


So you are saying it doesn't come installed? 

Anyway, anybody change the brake lights to LED bulbs so as to get a full LED lighting?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

If anyone's interested, I have a brand new programming module for the LED tail lights that came with my set (bought on German eBay). I'll sell it for $25 shipped to the US. I haven't used it because I have VCDS.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

LWNY said:


> So you are saying it doesn't come installed?
> 
> Anyway, anybody change the brake lights to LED bulbs so as to get a full LED lighting?


They will either be 'weak' , or will throw errors... otherwise you would have seen them on existing
LED tail owners. 

e


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

When selecting 2,3,4... lights, the shipping cost barely goes higher. Is that really the case?

2: $52, 3:$75, 4:$77, 5:$110, 6:$113...


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just completed my order. Thanks Rawaudi for making this thread happen.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cgmaster06 (Aug 3, 2010)

Rawaudi I sent you a pm for more information on this. I want them tho


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

PM replied.


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

So what do the tshirts look like?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just found this thread. I thought we were waiting for you to finish traveling or something still. Thank goodness I caught this though! How long is the famiry price good for? Just curious, but I think I'll be ordering today anyways. If not, definitely when my check clears tonight/tomorrow am :thumbup:



It's Friday, bitches!:beer:opcorn::laugh::thumbup::vampire:umpkin::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I think the pricing is good up through next friday.

That said, you know today is Thursday right?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> It's Friday, bitches!:beer:opcorn::laugh::thumbup::vampire:umpkin::wave::wave::wave:


:wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Not when you work a 9/80


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

After buying the DSG knob and these lights, I need to hold off on future famiry purchases for a little bit..:laugh:


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

rawaudi - thank you so much for organizing this group buy... that is a wicked deal! 

i just completed the order and happily awaiting the led tail lights... :thumbup:

hey 604a3 - i'll be lookin' out for ya in vancouver with 'em sexy led tail lights!


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

architect76 said:


> rawaudi - thank you so much for organizing this group buy... that is a wicked deal!
> 
> i just completed the order and happily awaiting the led tail lights... :thumbup:
> 
> hey 604a3 - i'll be lookin' out for ya in vancouver with 'em sexy led tail lights!



hells ya! Sooo many a3s in our area but ive only seen like 5 with these tails definitely going to stand out.

how are you coding your lights?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just wondering if they will be providing tracking numbers or if they just ship and we wait till the lights surprise us at the front door?


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

*VAG-COM in your HOOD...*



604a3 said:


> hells ya! Sooo many a3s in our area but ive only seen like 5 with these tails definitely going to stand out.
> 
> how are you coding your lights?


here's a link for locating vag-com's in your area...

http://vagcomlocator.com/tinc?key=cSZEvUVt&formname=VAGCOM

just enter your city / country and voila 

if you prefer to get it done at a shop - i'll suggest either RPI Equipped in Richmond, Shift Autosport in Burnaby or PG Performance in Surrey...

hope that helps.

hey we should organize a GTG in the spring / summer - i have my winter tires on now so i'm just runnin' stock rims (barf)...


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

sad part is, im still running stock wheels -.-

will get new ones hopefully by spring/summer! im down for a gtg whenever though


placed order on lights, thanks rawaudi!

whats the next famiry purchase? haha


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Not really sure what the shirts look like, I just know the vendor said there is an audi sportback on the front.....

I emailed him asking if he had shipped the items out yet. He said he was going to wait till monday to see how many orders he received. I guess the more he ships at once the bigger his discount is.

I am going to email everyone who showed interest in the group buy to get them motivated to purchase.

I think the famiry buy is open till next friday.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

buying now...

done :thumbup:


that is all the free time i have today :thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I hope he ships on Monday, it would be cutting it close for me with the show I'm going to on the 20th.


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

I did it!!!!  
Lights, get here NOW!!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Brungold, could you buy these for me? I'll pay you back with hugs.

Thanks!:beer:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Participant update:

I emailed everyone who has not purchased but said they were interested.

Those who have purchased:

1 . neu318
2. XsmurfX
3. 604a3
4. rawaudi
5. robs92jettav
6. a3vorspring
7. lineman33
8. gyrospeed
9. ayefour
10. delly
11. architect76
12. mattfeuh2234

Those pending purchase:

1. redlinerob?
2. grubble?
3. bezor
4. krieger
5. eurotuned00
6. joser2k
7. everfresh59
8. dooky
9. 2blunt
10. asylum
11. crmarks
12. cgmster06

If you have purchased and are not on the list please post.

Thanks

-Matt


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Saw an '11 A3 last night with these tails. Wow, can't wait to get them


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Ordered.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Any word if the vendor is going to ship the tails today?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Rogerthat said:


> Brungold, could you buy these for me? I'll pay you back with hugs.
> 
> Thanks!:beer:


depends on the type of hugs :wave:


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

I was in vegas last week. just got back. havent been on here in a week. So I saw this thread and went to the link but its not working for me. Is it too late?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Did bks tuning close shop already and ran off to Lithuania already?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Hey all.

Sorry for the delay, Im in phoenix on business.

I am closing the group buy on friday, unless there is a compelling need to keep it open.

The vendor has not shipped the lights yet. He is holding out for more orders. As of yesterday he had 14. I went ahead and emailed everyone on the "pending purchase" list above and only a couple got back to me. 3 said they were going to buy and 4 said they are trying to get money or some other reason for not buying.

So basically the sooner we get more orders the sooner he will ship. I am not worried that he will not ship, rather the question is when. I figured if we do not get enough orders by friday I would just tell him no one else is willing to buy and see what he says.

Bummer..... What do you all think?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Sorry for the delay, Im in phoenix on business.
> 
> ...


If no one else buys you think the vendor will cancel the group buy?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

neu318 said:


> If no one else buys you think the vendor will cancel the group buy?


if that's the case who is in to get their torches and pitch forks and fly to germany (or where he is...)

:vampire:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Nah, I do not think he will cancel. I just recounted and 3 said they are still going to buy, so we will be really close to the 20 people needed.

Anyway, if he is a sound business man, he can either make a little bit of money or no money at all. I will also make the point that his companies name will be tarnished on the threads if he backs out.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Nah, I do not think he will cancel. I just recounted and 3 said they are still going to buy, so we will be really close to the 20 people needed.
> 
> Anyway, if he is a sound business man, he can either make a little bit of money or no money at all. I will also make the point that his companies name will be tarnished on the threads if he backs out.


ok cool, I've given up hope that I'll get the tails in before next friday. Oh well.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Nah, I do not think he will cancel. I just recounted and 3 said they are still going to buy, so we will be really close to the 20 people needed.
> 
> Anyway, if he is a sound business man, he can either make a little bit of money or no money at all. I will also make the point that his companies name will be tarnished on the threads if he backs out.


I have never heard of this company before, so tarnishing their reputation isnt too likely. lol

putting in my order in the middle of this week. cant wait!!!! eace:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Whaaat? With the estimated shipping date on their website, they made it sound like they were just selling it cheap because we ordered alot of units, not that they were going to collect the final pile of money and go buy it bulk from their seller.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

wait, what? that doesnt sound very speedy or enticing at all.

need clarification before I send my money.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Relax friends, I have skin in the game as well.

He assured me that he has them in stock. I originally told him that I had 20 people interested and he is looking for 20 buyers. When I first emailed him and we only had 9 orders, he replied noting that I said 20. I told him that there should be more orders coming. He emailed me yesterday and said "I have14!!!". Not sure what that meant....

When he came back and quoted $290, he never indicated what the purchase quantity was so I assumed he would honor that price no matter what. Also, if you look at this group buy website he says that he will ship out as they come in. It is obviously not the first time he has done a family purchase because he has tail lights for B5s listed on the same link.

Anyway, I will email him now and ask how much longer he is going to wait.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Do I have to add "Audi A3 8PA LED taillights wiring harness" to my purchase?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

If i have a 2010 model with the LED tails already and just want to have the outer light to have the white strip is it a plug and play option?


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

What's BKS's number, so we can all start calling and ask when we will get our lights. They'd probably start shipping if they get calls nonstop asking if they shipped the lights yet.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

A3Vorsprung said:


> What's BKS's number, so we can all start calling and ask when we will get our lights. They'd probably start shipping if they get calls nonstop asking if they shipped the lights yet.


try e-mailing them i did they responded pretty quickly.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

The harness comes with the family purchase. You need the dongle if you do not have access to a vagcom.

I emailed him last night and asked when he is going to ship. He again said that I promised 20 (which is not true) and said that he will ship out later this week. It appears that he is not going to hold us to 20 orders which is good news. 

Feel free to email him. The guys name is Robert and he is the owner of the company.

Here is his direct email:

[email protected]


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

we re close to 20 arent we? probably only a couple shy anyways


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Why is it more expensive when I add it to my cart? How do I get the same rate as advertised in the thread?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Not trying to start a fire or anything, but this was taken from BKS website look at the sentence I highlighted in red:

*GroupBuy*

Welcome to BKS Group buys,

We want given you the opportunity to save money with this promotion. You are interest in one product in our store or would like save shipping costs and you know at least four others having the same thought as you, then you are at the right place.


*You can choose following options*

*1 - Interest in one special product* - We will offer you a fair price for your groupp order and send the package individually to each member of the group buy.

*Your advantage*: - Fair price
- No central shipping, everyone gets their order delivered to your home adress
*- No waiting time, once we receive the money of each co-collector we will send order immediately*


* 2 - Shipping *- We are collecting all orders and send a large package to a central address.
*Your Advantage:* - Low shipping costs


Requirement for a group order with BKS tuning are 5 collectors. More information Payment and delivery your can extract contact our terms.


If we have piqued your interest then just contact us through our contact form.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

everfresh59 said:


> Why is it more expensive when I add it to my cart? How do I get the same rate as advertised in the thread?


follow the directions in the beginning of the thread


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Is he not taking anymore orders because the dollar tanked to less than the value of the toilet paper it is printed on and he will take a hit on every additional order that comes in? I hope he doesn't send us Lithuania units, the source where all the Euro RNS-E comes from.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

LWNY said:


> Is he not taking anymore orders because the dollar tanked to less than the value of the toilet paper it is printed on and he will take a hit on every additional order that comes in? I hope he doesn't send us Lithuania units, the source where all the Euro RNS-E comes from.


Interesting, just noticed that the GB link no longer works.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Interesting, just noticed that the GB link no longer works.


Time to contact Interpol.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I just emailed the vendor to ask if the link is still working. I know once you purchase the lights you are no longer able to access the link.

More info to come.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Is he not taking anymore orders because the dollar tanked to less than the value of the toilet paper it is printed on and he will take a hit on every additional order that comes in? I hope he doesn't send us Lithuania units, the source where all the Euro RNS-E comes from.


Depends what index / indicators you watch. The overall dollar index is leveling out and is up from the past couple days, but with commodoties gaining faster than the market, and the impending stimulus from the fed...... Well people are nervous. It might be time to start buying gold and silver!

Anyway, I think this guy is legit and that we will all receive OEM lights.

I am sure he will ship, he has been very customer oriented and has always responded to me in a timely manner. If you are concerned about your order then you should contact him. He noted that he would ship out later this week regardless of how many orders he has. 

Neu318, I highlighted your comment in red earlier in the post. I think the vendor thought he agreed to 20 orders, which is incorrect. It might have been lost in the translation. 

Either way, I would give it till friday before we bring H*ll to his inbox.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> I just emailed the vendor to ask if the link is still working. I know once you purchase the lights you are no longer able to access the link.
> 
> More info to come.


I havent pruchase yet it still doesnt work for me


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

crew219 said:


> follow the directions in the beginning of the thread


I did exactly that, and still got the different price.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> *Neu318, I highlighted your comment in red earlier in the post. I think the vendor thought he agreed to 20 orders, which is incorrect. It might have been lost in the translation. *



:thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3L013


This is a link to the dongle, choose the tail lights at the bottom of the page.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3L013
> 
> 
> This is a link to the dongle, choose the tail lights at the bottom of the page.


Followed the link and got it to work finally. However I ran into another problem. I dont have enough money in my paypal account and it says it will take 6-8 days for money to transfer from my bank account to my paypal account


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

asylum said:


> Followed the link and got it to work finally. However I ran into another problem. I dont have enough money in my paypal account and it says it will take 6-8 days for money to transfer from my bank account to my paypal account


Link your paypal to a bank account of use a credit card. Paypal balances are worthless they hold your money and you get nothing in return.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

.aye four. said:


> Link your paypal to a bank account of use a credit card. Paypal balances are worthless they hold your money and you get nothing in return.


it is linked....just realised that it will pull the rest of whats needed automatically from my account. :laugh:


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

ok finally done! Mark me down as ordered.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

meh i wish he would send that out, i'd like to have these installed by thanksgiving...but i see that isn't happening now...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ya I was hoping to have these installed by thanksgiving as well. Looks like I will be waiting until Xmas.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

:banghead::facepalm:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Why all the delay? I though the germans are precise and punctual to the dot. Unless he's getting it from Lithuania and there is not enough 2008+ A3's there in the streets.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

ordering parts from germany is never a fast process always take a minimum of 3 two 4 weeks. 

so be patient and order more parts for the mean time haha :laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

RedLineRob said:


> ordering parts from germany is never a fast process always take a minimum of 3 two 4 weeks.
> 
> so be patient and order more parts for the mean time haha :laugh:


exactly what i did :laugh: all piano black trim, manual boot+surround, and EU light switch mmm


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

RedLineRob said:


> ordering parts from germany is never a fast process always take a minimum of 3 two 4 weeks.
> 
> so be patient and order more parts for the mean time haha :laugh:


True at that- the previous GB from a socal group when the LED tails were introduced took at least 5 weeks IIRC. They were shipped from Germany.


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

does anybody know: are the turn signals amber LEDs or a filament bulb?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MattFueh2234 said:


> does anybody know: are the turn signals amber LEDs or a filament bulb?


Filament bulb


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So it could be replaced with a red bulb, if one desired red turn signals, correct?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just to make sure before I hit the buy button.... this WILL fit my 2006 Audi A3 2.0T right?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


> Just to make sure before I hit the buy button.... this WILL fit my 2006 Audi A3 2.0T right?


Yeah dude the tails are the same for all A3's that have been brought to the US. 2006+


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> So it could be replaced with a red bulb, if one desired red turn signals, correct?


Yeah, it's just a clear lens with a yellow bulb. Although I'm not sure why you'd want to change it to red...but to each his own.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, it's just a clear lens with a yellow bulb. Although I'm not sure why you'd want to change it to red...but to each his own.


Just somethin' I'm kicking around thought it might look good on a red car. I figure if it's just a bulb, it'd be cheap enough to try just to see how it looks.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, it's just a clear lens with a yellow bulb. Although I'm not sure why you'd want to change it to red...but to each his own.


Yeah, that doesn't make sense. Much of US cars with red light on red light is actually more dangerous given that it will require other cars to see your blinker for multiple blinks in order to recognize it is blinking, as opposed to the yellow ones, where one could know it is blinking with just the sight of the yellow light. Same goes for the brake lights, where many US cars uses the same set of lights for rear and braking, causing people to not recognize the brake lights in front of them went on since it just looks like a brighter version of the rear lights. Hence the introduction of center brake lights.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Yeah, that doesn't make sense. Much of US cars with red light on red light is actually more dangerous given that it will require other cars to see your blinker for multiple blinks in order to recognize it is blinking, as opposed to the yellow ones, where one could know it is blinking with just the sight of the yellow light. Same goes for the brake lights, where many US cars uses the same set of lights for rear and braking, causing people to not recognize the brake lights in front of them went on since it just looks like a brighter version of the rear lights. Hence the introduction of center brake lights.


Im definitely not buying these for the safety factor. Nice analysis. I think grandma will still plow into my rear end regardless of my red or amber turn signals.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> Im definitely not buying these for the safety factor. Nice analysis. I think grandma will still plow into my rear end regardless of my red or amber turn signals.


Maybe 5% less likely according to this study....

http://www.regulations.gov/search/Regs/home.html#documentDetail?R=0900006480987dc7


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

5.3%, I thought they would have been more effective than that.

Anyway, should I post this family purchase on Audizine and Audisport?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> 5.3%, I thought they would have been more effective than that.
> 
> Anyway, should I post this family purchase on Audizine and Audisport?


Any news from the vendor? Haven't we gotten like three more buyers confirmed?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> 5.3%, I thought they would have been more effective than that.
> 
> Anyway, should I post this family purchase on Audizine and Audisport?


This NHTSA study shows that having a separate amber turn signal (as opposed to just using the rear lights and slightly brightening it, as almost all American cars do), decrease crashes by as much as 28%:

http://www.nhtsa.gov/DOT/NHTSA/NRD/Multimedia/PDFs/Crash Avoidance/2008/811050.pdf

This doesn't even take into account of the separate brake lights (not centrally mounted) as opposed to much of American cars that just slightly brightened the existing tail lamps. The American regulation of allowing slight brightening of the tail light for brakes is obviously unsafe given that a light source turning on from a off position is much more noticeable than a slight brightening of a already lit light source. And then you add a red turn signal that uses the same light as tail light and brake light, it will take people behind the driver at least a few blinks of the light to realize what is going on (and if the front passenger puts on the hazard), it even confuses the driver behind more because both taillight turning off and on in conjunction with the brake light, they don't know if the car is braking or not. Hence after tons of crashes, instead of adopting separate brake light and separate amber turn signals, they introduce the 3rd brake light.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

emailed him yesterday asking when they were going to be shipped and he responded with

"we must wait that all users ordered the taillights to get the better price. So the taillights will be shipped at next week."

so it wasnt this week but 1 more week? i thought we hit 20 purchases already with the last few confirmed. hmm


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I think we are at 17. I just emailed him to find out.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

well if this special is going tell next friday, then ill definitely be order a pair

i just ordered some S3 door blades from BKS tuning and they all-ready shipped my order. When he ships it out it will go threw DHL and he email's a confirmation number with tracking number. I'll let you guys know when i receive them.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

604a3 said:


> emailed him yesterday asking when they were going to be shipped and he responded with
> 
> "we must wait that all users ordered the taillights to get the better price. So the taillights will be shipped at next week."
> 
> so it wasnt this week but 1 more week? i thought we hit 20 purchases already with the last few confirmed. hmm


Aren't they supposedly in stock? What's this bulk buy from their end? I thought they order by the tens and hundreds and usually ship out one at a time to a customer. This GB is just them getting less profit per unit, but with the greater unit sold, they still end up making more given that there would likely been only one or two buyers at their original price.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Totally agree with your statement LWNY.

He said he had them in stock before anyone started to purchase and his website states that he will ship them out as orders come in. So kind of lame that he is trying to hold out for a full 20 orders.

I am ok holding out because the price is sooo good, but it kind of makes me wonder how much he is able to purchase them for in Germany.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

This is the update from the vendor:

Hi Matt,

i have at the moment only 16 orders and for 1 order I no payment. I Send the orders out at this week.
But I am not really happy about the orders. You told me you have more than 20. I get the better price only when I take min. 20 set from audi.

_____

So he clearly lied when he said he had them in stock. If he has to go get them from Audi he obviously does not have them at his storefront. LAME


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

thats just bad business practice and you never even guaranteed him 20.

so hes shipping out to us no matter what the numbers are this week? i expect him to still make profit selling 16-17 pairs of these so i dont see what the big deal is.

if you want, you can also post it on audizine and audi sport like you stated to help him out

IF you want -.-


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

604a3 said:


> *so hes shipping out to us no matter what the numbers are this week?*


Bump, I want to know too


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I posted it over on Audizine as well. Most of the guys at audisport are Euro anyway, so I spared them a thread.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Can you post the users who already made a purchase... thx!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Vendor said he had 16 people pay and someone who purchased but didn't pay yet.....


Those who have purchased, please update the list if you purchased and are not on it:

1 . neu318
2. XsmurfX
3. 604a3
4. rawaudi
5. robs92jettav
6. a3vorspring
7. lineman33
8. gyrospeed
9. ayefour
10. delly
11. architect76
12. mattfeuh2234
13. LWNY
14. asylum
15. ?
16. ?
17. ?

Those pending purchase:

1. redlinerob?
2. bezor
3. krieger
4. eurotuned00
5. joser2k
6. everfresh59
7. dooky
8. 2blunt
9. crmarks
10. cgmster06

Thanks

-Matt


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

you should post that in the original thread as well, seeing as, well atleast for me i am not subscribed to this thread, while i am for the other one..some people might not realize the link is up...

ALSO. this is getting frustrating, if these aren't sent out by thanksgiving then I'm calling shenanigans on this seller...I feel like something very fishy is going on with how he is talking now, and what he told you previously...:sly:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Lots of deadbeats. Lol.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i think next time just every1 send in payment to 1 person then make 1 single payment to the seller.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

rawaudi said:


> This is the update from the vendor:
> So he clearly lied when he said he had them in stock. If he has to go get them from Audi he obviously does not have them at his storefront. LAME





x SMURF x said:


> ALSO. this is getting frustrating, if these aren't sent out by thanksgiving then I'm calling shenanigans on this seller...I feel like something very fishy is going on with how he is talking now, and what he told you previously...:sly:





Uber-A3 said:


> Anybody used this vendor before? Might be wise to check him out before giving him 6k. Sounds odd also that he has 15 pairs in stock. Not trying to get anybody down just being my skeptical self.



Did anybody check him out?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> Did anybody check him out?


Yeah, he's kinda cute


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I want my lights already


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

he better mean early next week aka tmr!

if its friday, all hells going to break lose -.-


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> Did anybody check him out?



He has an ebay storefront with 102 positive feedback since October 2009. Also, a couple guys on this forum have purchased from him and someone just bought something from him in the past couple weeks. He currently has 87 items up for auction on ebay. He has sold 4 sets of these lights and all of the feedback indicate he is a great seller. He is also registered as a business on paypal and is a verified seller.


I think the guy is legit, he is just a greedy SOB and is trying to maximize his profit.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i think next time just every1 send in payment to 1 person then make 1 single payment to the seller.



The goal of a family purchase is to have each participant be responsible for their own payment. I personally feel more comfortable paying him directly through paypal rather than transferring funds to someone on the forum. But that is just me.

The problem is that people said they were in and still have not purchased. We had well over 20 people indicate that they would purchase the lights. The other problem is that the vendor never said he would hold shipping until 20 orders have been received. Had I known this ahead of time I might have considered a different payment method to assure that we had 20.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I don't think anything fishy is going on, rather he is just trying to punk us for 3 more orders.

If I do not hear from him by Wednesday I will let him know that we will begin filing disputes via paypal and our respective credit card companies. I do not want to piss him off because this is such a good deal, and good deals are worth waiting for.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I'd be hard pressed to believe anything he tells you. He lied from the get go saying he had them in stock.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yah I hear ya. I'm not making excuses for the guy, I guess I would like to think that this deal will come to fruition. Trying to be optimistic and believe that there are still some respectable business owners out there.

I just emailed him and told him that we are getting restless and we want them shipped.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i think he is holding orders to save on shipping costs to the US.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

rawaudi said:


> Yah I hear ya. I'm not making excuses for the guy, I guess I would like to think that this deal will come to fruition. Trying to be optimistic and believe that there are still some respectable business owners out there.
> 
> I just emailed him and told him that we are getting restless and we want them shipped.


Yeah I hope everything goes as planned for all you guys.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

just be like, some people were expecting that you were going to ship them as soon as the order was placed since that is what it said on your site. and because they have not been shipped yet many people are thinking about canceling their orders and going else where.

or somethingz like that


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I still have my money sitting and ready to go as soon as I found out this guy is not going to take it and run.

after reading that the shipping was going to be delayed, and he was stating that he is waiting till it hits 20 etc, i started to sense something was up with the deal.

if he can give us a real confirmation on a shipment date or has them in stock or something, id send out my money in a heart beat. until then, its sitting pretty with the other $29,872 i have saved. lmao


----------



## 2blunt (Aug 1, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

so we have 16 paid and one non paid order....and a vendor who is waiting for 20 orders before shipping. And yet we have 2 guys waiting to see if others ship before ordering. So if those 2 ordered, we would be at 19....just one short of the 20 that hes waiting for......this is why I hate group buys :screwy:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

asylum said:


> so we have 16 paid and one non paid order....and a vendor who is waiting for 20 orders before shipping. And yet we have 2 guys waiting to see if others ship before ordering. So if those 2 ordered, we would be at 19....just one short of the 20 that hes waiting for......this is why I hate group buys :screwy:


the fastest group buy we had was the stronic shifter one LOL.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Krieger said:


> I still have my money sitting and ready to go as soon as I found out this guy is not going to take it and run.
> 
> after reading that the shipping was going to be delayed, and he was stating that he is waiting till it hits 20 etc, i started to sense something was up with the deal.
> 
> if he can give us a real confirmation on a shipment date or has them in stock or something, id send out my money in a heart beat. until then, *its sitting pretty with the other $29,872 i have saved.* lmao


Are we supposed to be impressed? :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Are we supposed to be impressed? :laugh::facepalm:


thats 29.871 more than what i have saved


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

the problem is theres not enough buyers to hit 20 that he was expecting, not if hes legit or not. wouldve been shipped long ago if we had payments in asap. so why wait around? -.-

any update from him?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> the fastest group buy we had was the stronic shifter one LOL.


this is so incredible true. we ordered and got them in like less than a month it was crazy :laugh:


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

um.... if you pay via PayPal and the guy doesn't ship for some odd reason you can complain to PayPal and they will initiate a chargeback. So you're protected. My gawd, it's not like you sent a money order...

I do not sense any wrong doing on the part of the seller, only mis-communication. Obviously he thought 20 orders was a promise when it was not. 
Seems silly for him to be holding out on us for 4 more orders when he could order the 20 pieces from Audi to get his discount and sell the other 4 on eBay or his website or whatever, for full price.

Myself, I do not mind waiting... I've been waiting for what seems like 2 years now and for nearly $150 in savings I'll wait for this deal to happen.

So if you're holding off on ordering, stop it! When else will you save nearly $150 on these tail lights w/ harness, bonus A3 tshirt and shipping?? Not on eBay. Not at your dealer. Not at any parts website...


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Are we supposed to be impressed? :laugh::facepalm:


out of all of that you take issue with money? :facepalm:

sure, I could have left it out, but who gives a flying anal loving butt monkey? for all you know its fake... either that or Im just really good with investing and working my ass off. either way, im ok with it. 

I'll probably go ahead and put my order in in the next or so. :beer:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Krieger said:


> out of all of that you take issue with money? :facepalm:
> 
> sure, I could have left it out, but who gives a flying anal loving butt monkey? for all you know its fake... either that or Im just really good with investing and working my ass off. either way, im ok with it.
> 
> I'll probably go ahead and put my order in in the next or so. :beer:


Not sure why you chose to mention such a small #. :laugh: 

If you're gonna brag, you should have something to brag about. :facepalm:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

it was not a brag, but if you want to measure dicks, I just turned 21 on the 9th and I have sitting in my savings account... could you say the same thing when you where that age? If i can bust my ass to work 60-90 hours per week since I turned 18 and save that much, what's it matter if I just so happen to state what I happen to have saved?

anyways, drop it, I typed some stuff, you seem to take offense or something is just up your ass (and it's not APR. interesting.)... either way, i dont care. :wave:

you always seem to love just butting into threads and picking fights.. why? why not just be a decent human being for once? always looking for **** to be wrong... and if it's not, you just have to go and **** **** up for others. what, didnt get enough hugs as a kid? :facepalm:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

What an active group today. Feisty!

Anyway. Good news. The vendor emailed me today and said he will be picking the lights up tomorrow and shipping them out tomorrow.

Also, I had another member email me today and ask if he could still purchase. So him + the 2 others who are waiting to see what happens makes 20. Not that it matters anymore.

I will update if I hear anything else. I am going to email him to find out about tracking numbers, so keep watching your email.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Krieger said:


> it was not a brag, but if you want to measure dicks, I just turned 21 on the 9th and I have sitting in my savings account... could you say the same thing when you where that age? If i can bust my ass to work 60-90 hours per week since I turned 18 and save that much, what's it matter if I just so happen to state what I happen to have saved?
> 
> anyways, drop it, I typed some stuff, you seem to take offense or something is just up your ass (and it's not APR. interesting.)... either way, i dont care. :wave:
> 
> you always seem to love just butting into threads and picking fights.. why? why not just be a decent human being for once? always looking for **** to be wrong... and if it's not, you just have to go and **** **** up for others. what, didnt get enough hugs as a kid? :facepalm:


I'm pretty sure being a decent human would mean following through with your original intent to purchase instead of making everyone else wait for you 

As others had pointed out before, if people just paid instead of waiting on the fence, there wouldn't be these issues with waiting for the seller to ship. Oh well, no use reasoning with someone who thinks that running 87 octane + water meth is the same as running 93 :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks Matt... I'll watch out for any emails from BKS.

Well said MattFueh2234! This is a wicked deal and we should all thank rawaudi for all his hard work!






rawaudi said:


> What an active group today. Feisty!
> 
> Anyway. Good news. The vendor emailed me today and said he will be picking the lights up tomorrow and shipping them out tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[$0.02]I haven't been complaining in here, but I just wanted to chime in and notify I am still kickin'. Awesome news about the shipment "tomorrow" (i.e.- today). Will believe it when I have confirmation. I haven't doubted this guy at any point during this famiree purchiss, nor have I felt uneasy about the security of my money. I'm in no rush whatsoever to receive these, just stoked to know I'm finally gettin' 'em.[/$0.02]

Good job, Krieger. Bustin' ass pays off when you've got a nice chunk that you're sitting on. I have a couple hundo "saved up" that's not even mine. I'm actually in the hole about 5x the amount you're up.:laugh::laugh: All 'cuz of things like this:banghead::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::beer:

youngonce.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I can only purchase Friday.... will I make it?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

everfresh59 said:


> I can only purchase Friday.... will I make it?


I do not see this being a problem. However, since he said he was picking the lights up today I will double check and make sure. I am assuming that as long as the family purchase link is still up, you should be able to order. 

If you and the other three who said they have money but are on the fence would purchase, that would put us at 20/21. It doesn't really matter now anyway.

Word!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks a bunch, rawaudi. I've been wanting these for a while but couldn't justify the $500+


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Bump

No shipping info yet.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

No shipping here either. I was informed that he has the lights now. Just waiting on shipping confirmation.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Shouldn't be "Officiar 2010 Eulo RED Tairs Famiry **PAYMENT RINK** ?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Shouldn't be "Officiar 2010 Eulo RED Tairs Famiry **PAYMENT RINK** ?



i think it would have to be ER.E.D

cuz they dont say R for L its like EHR kinda...idk i cant type it out...failuuuuure


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> i think it would have to be ER.E.D
> 
> cuz they dont say R for L its like EHR kinda...idk i cant type it out...failuuuuure


Truth. My b.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Guess no shipping today either.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*LED question*

How do these differ from the stock 2011 taillights?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The turn signals have clear lenses and orange bulbs. The single led to the far outside is non-existent.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Did anyone receive a tracking number?

The vendor emailed me this morning and said:

Hi Matt,

i send everyone the tracking number.

Not sure if he meant to say that he sent the tracking number or he will send the tracking number?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Did anyone receive a tracking number?
> 
> The vendor emailed me this morning and said:
> 
> ...



Nope, nothing here yet. I even checked my account on their website and no status change


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

neu318 said:


> Nope, nothing here yet. I even checked my account on their website and no status change


Time to call Interpol


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

crew219 said:


> Time to call Interpol


Did you mean these guys:










lol, that's the first image I got when I googled interpol


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> Did anyone receive a tracking number?
> 
> The vendor emailed me this morning and said:
> 
> ...


Maybe you can email him again to just confirm whether he meant he has sent the tracking numbers or he will be sending the tracking numbers. Because if he says that he has sent it already, then we know he is full of crap and if he says he will be sending it....well, we'll just have to wait


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

asylum said:


> Maybe you can email him again to just confirm whether he meant he has sent the tracking numbers or he will be sending the tracking numbers. Because if he says that he has sent it already, then we know he is full of crap and if he says he will be sending it....well, we'll just have to wait


Emailed


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

is there a code to type in when paying every time i try to it says its 359 still


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> is there a code to type in when paying every time i try to it says its 359 still



I just tried to order and it came up 340 for me. Go to the first post of this thread and click the top link, then at the bottom of the page choose the lights and add them to the cart. Should add shipping automatically.

Let me know what happens.


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

ditto... no emails or tracking numbers yet... still waiting!


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

also no email/tracking
any word? i call bs if nothing gets out by friday -.-


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i ordered something els form BKS tuning and as soon as he ships it you will be getting an email threw DHL that will have a tracking # of your package.

its been about two weeks and my package just arrived to the US


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

I do not understand BKS Tuning's strategy here. If this deal does not get done soon....


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

:banghead: they ship yet?!?!?!?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i just saw this thread now, is it still good? i signed up for BK tuning account but am waiting to order if its still OK to.

i like how it comes with everything. i can vag-com it at work


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

As far as I know the deal is still good. I am assuming if the link works that he will honor the pricing.

Regarding shipping: I have not heard back since last week. I just emailed him and said that a couple members were unhappy that he did not ship out yet, and that his GB policy says he would ship out as orders were received. I noted that I was worried a couple people might file claims if they are not shipped out this week.

Personally I do not mind waiting for a good deal, I understand that others do not feel the same way. If you feel that you were wronged because he did not ship out the lights I would email him, and if you so choose, file a paypal claim and call your CC company.

I will update when I hear something.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i'll order when i hear others are being shipped.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Any updates? I think we're all getting restless here.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

neu318 said:


> Any updates? I think we're all getting restless here.


I sent him an email on thurs. No response. Opened up a paypal case this weekend, no response. *shrugs*

Good thing that redlinerob got his sills...not sure what's going to happen with the rest of us. Definitely keeping an eye on the 45 day paypal limit on filing a claim.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

WOOOOHOOOO, just got a shipping notification..YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just received my tracking number 10 minutes ago.

Keep a look out everyone. Please post when you hear something.


For everyone else who has not bought, now is your time.


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

I just got a confirmation email too! Although, when I followed the link, it still doesn't come up. I'll just wait a little bit and I'm sure that it'll show up! Very exciting though!!


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

yeah kick ass!! just received my confirmation email as well! woo hoo - typically it'll take a bit of time before the tracking #'s are available... :laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

architect76 said:


> yeah kick ass!! just received my confirmation email as well! woo hoo - typically it'll take a bit of time before the tracking #'s are available... :laugh:


YEAA WOOOO ME TOO YAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY:thumbup::thumbup::laugh:opcorn:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Vendor just emailed me and said that he is going to close the family purchase after 20 orders are received. He currently has 16, so the next 4 get the lights.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

WOOHOOOO!!!!...>I guess this is a tracking number?? Can't read a word of the email but it's from DHL :screwy::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::wave:eace::what::what:


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

just got my confirmation email :thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

received mine as well :thumbup:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

also received

we can finally stop complaining now


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

604a3 said:


> also received
> 
> we can finally stop complaining now



Negatory..... I am sure we will all complain how long it takes the lights to get here from Germany.

WTF, I thought he was going to overnight them.:laugh:


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Also got DHL shipping confirmation


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> WOOHOOOO!!!!...>I guess this is a tracking number?? Can't read a word of the email but it's from DHL :screwy::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::wave:eace::what::what:


Scroll down, you'll see the english version.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Got 17 orders now.

3 more till the famiry purchaz is dun.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks so much to everyone who actually did stuff to make this happen.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

just ordered a set yay:beer:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Two more left.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Oh and,

powdered donuts make me gonuts


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

shart, i am trying to order these now but f'ing paypal needs to confirm my address by mailing me something that will take 5-7 days. why cant i just pay with a damn credit card and make it simple.

screw it. I've tried every damn way to get Pay Pal to verify my address ASAP but nothing will work.

i guess i will miss out on this.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

ProjectA3 said:


> shart, i am trying to order these now but f'ing paypal needs to confirm my address by mailing me something that will take 5-7 days. why cant i just pay with a damn credit card and make it simple.
> 
> screw it. I've tried every damn way to get Pay Pal to verify my address ASAP but nothing will work.
> 
> i guess i will miss out on this.


did you call paypal may be you can fax them somthing to shwo proof of address?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't get confirmation. Although I got mine coming in with Smurf's. Maybe it is one confirmation for both.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

only problem is that although we got our shipping confimations, it doesnt really mean much as this confirmation means that he has contacted DHL telling them that he intends to ship a package. Its been almost 24 hours since I have received the confirmation and the package has not been received by DHL yet according to the tracking number. I wont be completely happy until DHL says they have the package in their hands


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

asylum said:


> only problem is that although we got our shipping confimations, it doesnt really mean much as this confirmation means that he has contacted DHL telling them that he intends to ship a package. Its been almost 24 hours since I have received the confirmation and the package has not been received by DHL yet according to the tracking number. I wont be completely happy until DHL says they have the package in their hands


Just checked mine and there is a new update:

The shipment is being scanned in the parcel center of origin


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

mine still says

*Next step * -	The shipment is being scanned in the parcel center of origin


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

got my paypal crap sorted, had to call them, i will order the lights when i get home. ]
it doesnt say on the page that they come with the wire adapter. do they?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

they do come with kufatec harnesses as stated before


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yah. The family purchase comes with everything you need. 


I wish these would get here already. I am tired of waiting for my audi sportback Tshirt!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

asylum said:


> only problem is that although we got our shipping confimations, it doesnt really mean much as this confirmation means that he has contacted DHL telling them that he intends to ship a package. Its been almost 24 hours since I have received the confirmation and the package has not been received by DHL yet according to the tracking number. I wont be completely happy until DHL says they have the package in their hands


:thumbup: 48 hrs and no update . . . probably more shenanigans from BKS.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I FIGURED IT OUT!

It's gotta be "Officiar 2010 Eulo AIR-E-D Tairs Famiry **PAYMENT RINK**"


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I want my dang Tshirt already, dont even care about the lights anymore!


I just emailed the vendor to find out when DHL will physically have the lights.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I FIGURED IT OUT!
> 
> It's gotta be "Officiar 2010 Eulo AIR-E-D Tairs *rights* Famiry **PAYMENT RINK**"


fixed:laugh:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

just got my order placed, and now i will (try) to wait patiently


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

crew219 said:


> :thumbup: 48 hrs and no update . . . probably more shenanigans from BKS.



I agree....over 48 hours with no change in the status look pretty bad on BKS's part. How long does it take to get the package to DHL?


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

I called DHL and was told that the tracking number that I have is actually for DHL global mail which is pretty much the same as USPS and once it arrives in the U.S/Canada, these packages will be handled by USPS/Canada Post. So basically there probably wont be anymore updates until the package arrive (if it does)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

asylum said:


> I called DHL and was told that the tracking number that I have is actually for DHL global mail which is pretty much the same as USPS and once it arrives in the U.S/Canada, these packages will be handled by USPS/Canada Post. So basically there probably wont be anymore updates until the package arrive (if it does)


 RedlineRob was able to track his package along the way I think


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

Uber-A3 said:


> RedlineRob was able to track his package along the way I think



Im hoping that Im right this time as its the only reasonable explaination as to why my shipment status hasnt changed in 4 days. However, if you are right and RedlineRob was able to track his package along the way, then BKS needs to explain as to why my shipment (and Im assuming everyone else in the group buy) status hasnt changed


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Uber-A3 said:


> RedlineRob was able to track his package along the way I think


Looks like you're right.

http://www.toytowngermany.com/lofi/index.php/t84343.html

Read quite a few threads about it and at the very least, it would show tracking on the german side of things (transportation to hub, leaving germany etc).


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

crew219 said:


> Looks like you're right.
> 
> http://www.toytowngermany.com/lofi/index.php/t84343.html
> 
> Read quite a few threads about it and at the very least, it would show tracking on the german side of things (transportation to hub, leaving germany etc).


After Reading that link, looks like im right so we. ShouldnT expect any changes. In regards to the shipments status. That sucks but i guess it gives us hope that the packages have actually been shipped


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

asylum said:


> After Reading that link, looks like im right so we. ShouldnT expect any changes. In regards to the shipments status. That sucks but i guess it gives us hope that the packages have actually been shipped


We have 12 digit tracking numbers . . . not 13.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Well let me tell you i have a 12 digit tracking number as well but all so it shows how fare along my package is tell it arrives. My package is in the ( The shipment is being transported to the destination country stage) The other day i talked to the DHL guy and he said it takes along time for customs to go threw packages or scan them so he said my package is probley down in LA waiting to be checked by customs.

he was very sure of it , and he says items take about 5 days to be shipped to any where in the world 

iono will just have to wait a couple weeks and see


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

RedLineRob said:


> Well let me tell you i have a 12 digit tracking number as well but all so it shows how fare along my package is tell it arrives. My package is in the ( The shipment is being transported to the destination country stage) The other day i talked to the DHL guy and he said it takes along time for customs to go threw packages or scan them so he said my package is probley down in LA waiting to be checked by customs.
> 
> he was very sure of it , and he says items take about 5 days to be shipped to any where in the world
> 
> iono will just have to wait a couple weeks and see


All i know is that when i called DHL, the guy said that my package was shipped DHL global which means it will be handed over to canada post once it hits canada. Im not in a hurry for the lights but i just want to make sure they were shipped since its been over 4 days with no change in the shipping status


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Update: Just received email notification from BKS saying that the order had been "dispatched". 

Looks like those tracking numbers he sent out on the 22nd were just for show and that the lights only left his possession today. 

Hopefully the tracking will update now.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

crew219 said:


> Update: Just received email notification from BKS saying that the order had been "dispatched".
> 
> Looks like those tracking numbers he sent out on the 22nd were just for show and that the lights only left his possession today.
> 
> Hopefully the tracking will update now.


Got the email too.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

And tracking has been updated:

22.11.10 22:17 Hours	
--
The instruction data for this shipment have been provided by the sender to DHL electronically

26.11.10 13:56 Hours	
--
The shipment has been picked up

Hopefully it arrives quickly.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

crew219 said:


> Update: Just received email notification from BKS saying that the order had been "dispatched".
> 
> Looks like those tracking numbers he sent out on the 22nd were just for show and that the lights only left his possession today.
> 
> Hopefully the tracking will update now.


finally a change. I havent got my notification yet. But its a good sign that DHL says they picked them up.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

i havent recived any email yet or any other form of contact


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

I received the "dispatched" email few days ago as well. Now continue to wait..


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Any report to the Lithuania police of missing rear taillights from A3s?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I was talking to my ex last night and brought up this whole DHL mystery. She told me that DHL no longer does Domestic deliveries which may explain why they hand it off to USPS once packages get here. She works for a corporate office and she sends out packages all the time, she said she used to use DHL but no longer does cause of this.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

neu318 said:


> I was talking to my ex last night and brought up this whole DHL mystery. She told me that DHL no longer does Domestic deliveries which may explain why they hand it off to USPS once packages get here. She works for a corporate office and she sends out packages all the time, she said she used to use DHL but no longer does cause of this.


Proof of ex or I dont believe it! 

Anyway, DHL has been doing this for a long time now. I have used them a couple times and have not had a problem.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

When is the dude going to bring it to DHL? Notification to DHL of incoming packages took place on Nov 22 and the package still hasn't been scanned.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Proof of ex or I dont believe it!
> 
> Anyway, DHL has been doing this for a long time now. I have used them a couple times and have not had a problem.


lol, here's an old picture of us:










And a picture of my old GTI, and her R32


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just got a new update from DHL:


29.11.10 17:56 Hours  Rüdersdorf 
 The international shipment has been processed in the parcel center of origin


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

neu318 said:


> Just got a new update from DHL:
> 
> 
> 29.11.10 17:56 Hours  Rüdersdorf
> The international shipment has been processed in the parcel center of origin



I wonder why everyone is getting these emails one by one. How is it that some got that email last week, obviously some today and some not yet? Is he bringing these packages one by one to dhl?

And for those that got it today or havent got it yet, why does it take a week or more to get the package to dhl. I got my email last week on monday telling me that "The instruction data for this shipment have been provided by the sender to DHL electronically". And one week later, I still havent received confirmation about it moving to the next step which is the package being received by dhl. So in other words, nothing has happened at all yet except that he probably printed a shipping label which in turn generated that email. Maybe hes slowly receiving the tail lights and sending them out as he receives them.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

asylum said:


> I wonder why everyone is getting these emails one by one. How is it that some got that email last week, obviously some today and some not yet? Is he bringing these packages one by one to dhl?


I wonder too. Maybe he lied when he said he had these in stock.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

neu318 said:


> I wonder too. Maybe he lied when he said he had these in stock.


He may have lied saying he had them in stock and maybe hes slowly receiving the tail lights and sending them out as he receives them.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I just got that email as well.

I don't know if he lied, or misunderstood what I asked him. Either way, I know for a fact that he had to go get these from Audi. He did NOT have them in stock as he stated before. 

You may be right that he is shipping them when Audi is delivering them, piece by piece.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe their chop shop can only work so fast.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

There is no way this guy had 16 pairs of lights in stock. Why tie up all that money on a part like that? Just in case a group buy comes along? He probably is shipping them out as he receives them but to make everybody happy he printed the shipping labels all at once. This is probably why some are talking longer to get into the system with the first scan. Also a lot of shipping companies use USPS as the final carrier, I have even had UPS do it.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

Uber-A3 said:


> Also a lot of shipping companies use USPS as the final carrier, I have even had UPS do it.


I personally dont care who brings them to my door as long as they get here.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

asylum said:


> I personally dont care who brings them to my door as long as they get here.


Yes.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Date/time City Status
22.11.10 21:47 Hours 
-- 

The instruction data for this shipment have been provided by the sender to DHL electronically
26.11.10 13:56 Hours 
-- 

The shipment has been picked up
26.11.10 17:24 Hours 
-- 

The shipment has been picked up
29.11.10 17:56 Hours 
Rüdersdorf

The international shipment has been processed in the parcel center of origin 









looks like im one of the ones thats going to get it early! must be the email i sent him. complaining works after all


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> Also a lot of shipping companies use USPS as the final carrier, I have even had UPS do it.


 I had something shipped to my employer and, expecting a delivery with a request for signature, it instead went to USPS for the last stage, which means it disappeared into our mailroom and never to be found.


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

604a3 said:


> Date/time City Status
> 22.11.10 21:47 Hours
> --
> 
> ...


:thumbup: haha... i checked the DHL status and mine says the same...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got a new update today..lol:


30.11.10 04:28 Hours  Saulheim 
 The international shipment has been processed in the export parcel center


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

all I got was an email from bks saying that my ordered has been dispatched

Order date: 11/10/10
Status Date
Order was received 11/10/10 12:09 AM
Viewed 11/10/10 12:22 AM
Dispatched 11/30/10 11:11 AM
Paid 11/10/10 12:10 AM

I guess that mean hes contacted DHL to pick up my package


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Got a new update today..lol:
> 
> 
> 30.11.10 04:28 Hours  Saulheim
> The international shipment has been processed in the export parcel center



ditto :thumbup:

we ll prob get ours early next mon,tues


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

604a3 said:


> ditto :thumbup:
> 
> we ll prob get ours early next mon,tues


I hope so, that would be awesome.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My shipment has arrived in the destination country suckas


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine had an update on the package being picked up on 11/29, but by today, that status disappeared.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

30.11.10 16:08 Hours	
Radefeld, DE
The shipment is being transported to the destination country


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> My shipment has arrived in the destination country suckas


Not Fair..

:laugh: post pics when you get them


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> My shipment has arrived in the destination country suckas


what! lies!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

I sent BKS a message after I received a message this morning from them saying my package has been dispatched. They responded and told me that my package has been sent and the message I received was an automated message from their system and that I should be receiving my package in the next few days. :sly:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

got a email today saying it was dispatched this is alot slower then i would have thought since they said it would be there in 10days


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

You'll probablyl will get it end of this week or next... 

As mentioned before, the original 4 member group buy took at 6weeks for delivery...

It'll be worth the wait- especially for a 'facelift' like this-- the A3 does stand out on the road when the LED tails are On.

hang in there guys

e


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

looks like this friday!




01.12.10 21:54 Hours 
CA

The shipment has been delivered to customs in the destination country
01.12.10 21:54 Hours 
CA

The shipment has arrived in the destination country


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

greyjetta said:


> got a email today saying it was dispatched this is alot slower then i would have thought since they said it would be there in 10days


Im just hoping that for some reason, us canadians arent getting updates and our packages are on there way just as BKS claims. My packages status hasnt changed since the first email I got.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

asylum said:


> Im just hoping that for some reason, us canadians arent getting updates and our packages are on there way just as BKS claims. My packages status hasnt changed since the first email I got.


He hasn't shipped it yet.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> He hasn't shipped it yet.


I thought he bulk purchased them, if so, they should be shipped together....that is unless he made his special purchase thru Lithuania.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

crew219 said:


> He hasn't shipped it yet.



When I emailed him a few days ago, he claimed its on its way. I guess we'll just have to wait and see :banghead:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

asylum said:


> Im just hoping that for some reason, us canadians arent getting updates and our packages are on there way just as BKS claims. My packages status hasnt changed since the first email I got.


im from vancouver, he is shipping them 1 by 1 for sure.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This is BKS's website according to Google.:laugh:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

hmm just checked and it says my status is now at 40% and is being transported overseas


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

My now says: "The international shipment has been processed in the parcel center of origin"

strange how it also said that on 11/29, but then disappeared. I didn't know they could take a package back once it was send to the shipper.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

greyjetta said:


> hmm just checked and it says my status is now at 40% and is being transported overseas


mine is still at 20%. Hasnt changed at all since I receive that email with the tracking number on novermber 22


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

I guess it just depends on when you paid I was one of the first and I'm at 60% now


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

.aye four. said:


> I guess it just depends on when you paid I was one of the first and I'm at 60% now


Same here.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

.aye four. said:


> I guess it just depends on when you paid I was one of the first and I'm at 60% now


maybe your right. I was one of the last few


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

no updates on my order at all. I was one of the last few so i dont expect them to be shipped yet.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

asylum said:


> maybe your right. I was one of the last few


hmm thats weird I ordered mine after you did. I hope the only reason for the slow shipping is due to lack of stock since I have another large order in the newyears:beer:


i just checked it says your ordered yours on the 9th and mine on the the 22nd and they shipped mine out quicker :screwy: whats going on here


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

mine just cleared customs... it's now at the sorting depot waiting to be delivered... looks like I'll be getting them early next week


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

architect76 said:


> mine just cleared customs... it's now at the sorting depot waiting to be delivered... looks like I'll be getting them early next week


i was one of the first to place my order. WHY IS MINE NOT THERE. :banghead:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> i was one of the first to place my order. WHY IS MINE NOT THERE. :banghead:


I was the first to order, I am closer to Germany, and I set up the buy...... Still waiting on mine to be delivered to the "destination" country. Lame. I ran out of clean tshirts last week, so I really need that new audi shirt.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> I was the first to order, I am closer to Germany, and I set up the buy...... Still waiting on mine to be delivered to the "destination" country. Lame. I ran out of clean tshirts last week, so I really need that new audi shirt.


i feel like OH is further from Germany than NY. but i could be wrong  also i just checked and its on its way to being exported to the US!


lol


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

yay now its at 60%:beer: the countdown contiues


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> i feel like OH is further from Germany than NY. but i could be wrong  also i just checked and its on its way to being exported to the US!
> 
> 
> lol



You might be right about NY being closer, I never passed geography


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

greyjetta said:


> hmm thats weird I ordered mine after you did. I hope the only reason for the slow shipping is due to lack of stock since I have another large order in the newyears:beer:
> 
> 
> i just checked it says your ordered yours on the 9th and mine on the the 22nd and they shipped mine out quicker :screwy: whats going on here



there goes that theory then :banghead:

I just tried to check the status of my package and it says 20%. Still no change


nice! :facepalm:


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> I was the first to order, I am closer to Germany, and I set up the buy...... Still waiting on mine to be delivered to the "destination" country. Lame. I ran out of clean tshirts last week, so I really need that new audi shirt.


i say we all give rawaudi our audi sport club t-shirts... we need to help a brotha out!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

architect76 said:


> i say we all give rawaudi our audi sport club t-shirts... we need to help a brotha out!


I dont think mine would fit him


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm at 60%... which makes me 10% satisfied.

Are there some straight forward directions for removal of old lights, installation, and VCDS?

Anyone upgrading the bulbs, such as turn signal, etc to superbrightleds?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Removal/install is pretty simple, ill try and upload the procedure from the bentley later. As far as I know, the vag-com procedure is straightforward also: just select european-spec and unselect u.s.-spec ones.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

A3Vorsprung said:


> I'm at 60%... which makes me 10% satisfied.
> 
> Are there some straight forward directions for removal of old lights, installation, and VCDS?
> 
> Anyone upgrading the bulbs, such as turn signal, etc to superbrightleds?


Just be care removing and installing the tail lamps. There is a ball joint/ knob attached to the tail lamp housing that if not careful u might break 

As for superbright LEDs. U would either have error codes or it simply will not be bright enough since the brakelight and turn signal area are built for incandescent bulbs. Otherwise if there was a simple solution you would have seen others who have the led tails updated to that. But there is none.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> Just be care removing and installing the tail lamps. There is a ball joint/ knob attached to the tail lamp housing that if not careful u might break


I greased mine before I put my tails back in last time :thumbup:


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

its now been 2 weeks since the initial email with the DHL tracking number and still no change in shipping status. Still at 20%


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

When is the OEM Euro-spec Bi-xenon HID headlight family purchase?:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

gentlemen... i just received the box!!! as some of you have previously mentioned - DHL does not deliver - I received it through Canada Post - the equivalent of USPS. the t-shirt is black and has a white audi silhouette with a red and blue backdrop / says Volkssport under the nba-like logo and bks-tuning in the back. :thumbup::thumbup:

the lights are well bubble wrapped and has an extra film to protect it from scratches... the adapter cables are in check - allllllll is GOOD and i'm happy

i presume you guys should receive the box o'goodies soon 

cheers...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

architect76 said:


> the lights are well bubble wrapped and has an extra film to protect it from scratches..


Awsome, I will leave it on for extra scrtach protection, either that or I will lay it over my keyboard for crumb protection.


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Awsome, I will leave it on for extra scrtach protection, either that or I will lay it over my keyboard for crumb protection.


bahahahaha - that's balla status

alright so there isn't any vag-com code instructions included in the shipment - i guess we can just use tpsolid's codes posted earlier in this thread...


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

architect76 said:


> bahahahaha - that's balla status
> 
> alright so there isn't any vag-com code instructions included in the shipment - i guess we can just use tpsolid's codes posted earlier in this thread...


did your dhl status change? mines at 60% but i dont think it will change if its handled by canada post


im expecting mine today too hopefully


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

architect76 said:


> gentlemen... i just received the box!!! as some of you have previously mentioned - DHL does not deliver - I received it through Canada Post - the equivalent of USPS. the t-shirt is black and has a white audi silhouette with a red and blue backdrop / says Volkssport under the nba-like logo and bks-tuning in the back. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> the lights are well bubble wrapped and has an extra film to protect it from scratches... the adapter cables are in check - allllllll is GOOD and i'm happy
> 
> ...


PICS or it didn't happen. :laugh:


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

architect76 said:


> gentlemen... i just received the box!!! as some of you have previously mentioned - DHL does not deliver - I received it through Canada Post - the equivalent of USPS. the t-shirt is black and has a white audi silhouette with a red and blue backdrop / says Volkssport under the nba-like logo and bks-tuning in the back. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> the lights are well bubble wrapped and has an extra film to protect it from scratches... the adapter cables are in check - allllllll is GOOD and i'm happy
> 
> ...


Thats a good sign that someone got theirs and everything is good.


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

neu318 said:


> PICS or it didn't happen. :laugh:


pics from my iphone














:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

604a3 said:


> did your dhl status change? mines at 60% but i dont think it will change if its handled by canada post
> 
> 
> im expecting mine today too hopefully



yeah i checked the dhl status and it still says 60% - bahhahaha... when in fact i have the product in hand 

you should probably be receiving the lights today... stay at home!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Shibby


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I wonder when I'll get them. I live in Miami.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

The shirt is frickin sweet.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Now the race to install!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

anyone else receive theirs yet? 

Mine is still at 20% :banghead:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

its been in customs for awhile

still waiting :facepalm:

hopefully tmr


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

Architect76. Did you have to sign for your package or did they leave it by the door?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Took 3 days to go from Saulheim, DE to Radefeld, DE. 4 hrs by car, does DHL ship these via bicycle trolleys?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

This is what they use, they can only send one box at a time.


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

A3Vorsprung said:


> Architect76. Did you have to sign for your package or did they leave it by the door?


i had to sign for it - the box is pretty big...


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

My shipment status has finally moved from 20% - 40% . Only took 20 days from the day I got my tracking number but its finally on the move :laugh:

I guess BKS finally got around to sending it to DHL. Wonder how long it will take to get to 60% now :laugh::laugh:


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

asylum said:


> My shipment status has finally moved from 20% - 40% . Only took 20 days from the day I got my tracking number but its finally on the move :laugh:
> 
> I guess BKS finally got around to sending it to DHL. Wonder how long it will take to get to 60% now :laugh::laugh:


Got lights today via Canada Post. $57 brokerage fee applied. Tee shirt was not included in package. 

Thanks Rawaudi!


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

lineman33 said:


> Got lights today via Canada Post. $57 brokerage fee applied. Tee shirt was not included in package.
> 
> Thanks Rawaudi!


what? theres a brokerage fee? i was told there shouldnt be


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

lineman33 said:


> Got lights today via Canada Post. $57 brokerage fee applied. Tee shirt was not included in package.
> 
> Thanks Rawaudi!


at least now I know what to expect once canada post gets them to me...whenever that will be


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Duty $13.05
GST/HST $39.40 
Handling fee $5.00

Most packages are being taxed these days. :thumbdown:Cannot be avoided.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

lineman33 said:


> Got lights today via Canada Post. $57 brokerage fee applied. Tee shirt was not included in package.
> 
> Thanks Rawaudi!



Not sure if you are being sarcastic or if you are pumped. Architect lives in Canada and did not report having to pay any brokerage / custom fees. Sorry if you got hosed. The only thing I can suggest is to contact BKS. I didn't ship them out, but I did confirm with BKS that the shipping was all inclusive to Canada.

The email string looked like this:

Nov 2nd:
Me: Is shipping to Canada the same price?
BKS: The shipping to Canada is the same price.

Nov 3rd:
Me: Does shipping to Canada include the customs surcharges?
BKS: The shipping to Canada includes customs surcharges, we ship via DHL.

I can forward you the emails if you want to build a case and request for a partial refund.....


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

lineman33 said:


> Duty $13.05
> GST/HST $39.40
> Handling fee $5.00
> 
> Most packages are being taxed these days. :thumbdown:Cannot be avoided.


ouch... I didn't have to pay any brokerage fees whatsoever... and i'm here in Vancouver - lineman33 you got ripped off! not rawaudi's fault... you should contact bks.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Post pic once installed!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

lineman33 said:


> Duty $13.05
> GST/HST $39.40
> Handling fee $5.00
> 
> Most packages are being taxed these days. :thumbdown:Cannot be avoided.


 we canadians are used to that now. Anytime we get away with not paying that is a gift. Rarely happens though. Be thankful it wasnt UPS delivering the package. They probably would have charged you over $100 


****just check shipping status....still at 40%***


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Not sure if you are being sarcastic or if you are pumped. Architect lives in Canada and did not report having to pay any brokerage / custom fees. Sorry if you got hosed. The only thing I can suggest is to contact BKS. I didn't ship them out, but I did confirm with BKS that the shipping was all inclusive to Canada.
> 
> 
> Rawaudi. Sorry about the misinterpretation. I want to Thank You again for generating this idea into reality. This group buy was handled properly. Big Ups! Count me in on the next project.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

getting there.....after just a few days at 40%, its now moved to 60%. So now just got to wait for them to show up since others have said that it wont move past 60% since once it gets handed over to Canada post/USPS, DHL wont update the status


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

mine has been on 60% for two weeks. I hope I get it soon. I can't wait any longer...


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

neu318 said:


> mine has been on 60% for two weeks. I hope I get it soon. I can't wait any longer...


 Mine was at 20% since I got the email on the 22nd of November and then finally moved to 40% on wednesday and then 60% today so hopefully mine just started off slow and finishes strong :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

asylum said:


> getting there.....after just a few days at 40%, its now moved to 60%. So now just got to wait for them to show up since others have said that it wont move past 60% since once it gets handed over to Canada post/USPS, DHL wont update the status


 

actually if you go on the canadapost website and enter the tracking number you got from dhl, there are new updates. 

the code you use is the upu code/match code on the dhl tracking website


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

604a3 said:


> actually if you go on the canadapost website and enter the tracking number you got from dhl, there are new updates.
> 
> the code you use is the upu code/match code on the dhl tracking website


 thats good to know. thanks! :beer:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yah, mine has been stuck at 60% for 2 weeks now. Seems that Canada's postal services is much quicker than ours, seeing that only those in Canada have received their shipments.


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Installed last night. Easy install. Perfect fit. No problems. 

Now looking at license plate light led mod to match up the lighting.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Lets see some pics!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Mailman just passed by my house, no lights yet...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

neu318 said:


> Mailman just passed by my house, no lights yet...


 You know you can track it by using the DHL number in the USPS website.... 

They're probably waiting to clear customs.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

crew219 said:


> You know you can track it by using the DHL number in the USPS website....
> 
> They're probably waiting to clear customs.


 G. Dam you are so smart. 

Just did that, and it says: "Origin post is preparing shipment" 

Does that mean customs?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Oh and I just noticed these: 
:grinsanta: 
and 
:biggrinsanta:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Tracked mine on USPS and this is what it says:

There is no record of that mail item. If it was mailed recently, it may not yet be tracked. Please try again later.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> You know you can track it by using the DHL number in the USPS website....
> 
> They're probably waiting to clear customs.


 Yeah, but once you do that, the junta will be able to associate an IP addr with a destination address. Next time you type something that matches one of their millions of keyword, the jackboots will be coming.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

just checked Canada Posts website. It now says: "International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada" :biggrinsanta:


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here it is. Approx. 2 hr install. I trust your lights will arrive soon... 

[IMG]http://i51.tinypic.com/fxt7nk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Label/Receipt Number: 9607 1156 8727 
Service(s): E Parcel Group 
Status: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment 

We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. 

Detailed Results: 

-	Origin Post is Preparing Shipment 
-	Foreign International Dispatch, November 30, 2010, 3:18 pm, LEIPZIG-RADEFELD IFS, GERMANY 
-	Foreign Arrival at Outward Office, November 30, 2010, 4:30 am, GERMANY 
-	Foreign Acceptance, November 29, 2010, 5:55 pm, GERMANY 

Sooooo....they haven't sent the package out yet?:screwy: 

DHL says different: 

Shipment number 960711568727 
Product/service Auslandssendung (United States) 
Status from 30.11.10 15:18 hours The shipment is being transported to the destination country 
Next step The shipment has arrived in the destination country 
60% 

Order data sent to DHL electronically International shipment Processing in parcel center Delivery Shipment has been successfully delivered 

Date/time City Status 
22.11.10 22:17 Hours 
DE 

The instruction data for this shipment have been provided by the sender to DHL electronically 
26.11.10 13:56 Hours 
-- 

The shipment has been picked up 
26.11.10 17:24 Hours 
-- 

The shipment has been picked up 
29.11.10 17:55 Hours 
Rüdersdorf, DE 

The international shipment has been processed in the parcel center of origin 
30.11.10 04:30 Hours 
Saulheim, DE 

The international shipment has been processed in the export parcel center 
30.11.10 15:18 Hours 
Radefeld, DE 

The shipment is being transported to the destination country 



Meh...just getting antsy.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

at this rate it seems most ppl might actually have it in time for Christmas :grinsanta::biggrinsanta:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

x SMURF x said:


> at this rate it seems most ppl might actually have it in time for Christmas :grinsanta::biggrinsanta:


 Eh, mine has been on route to destination country since 11/30. USPS still hasn't scanned it in meaning that it is either on a slow boat getting here or it is holed up in US customs. 

Dave


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Origin post is still preparing shipment......... 

waiting...........and waiting...............and waiting......................


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

mine are on their way to the US as i type. yipppeee


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

ProjectA3 said:


> mine are on their way to the US as i type. yipppeee


 Where did u get that confirmation from? DHL or USPS? thanks


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

I think mine came got a shipping slip in the mail. So far no duty


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

neu318 said:


> Where did u get that confirmation from? DHL or USPS? thanks


 The guy at BKS emailed me the tracking number through DHL when i told him i hadn't received an update yet.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

ProjectA3 said:


> The guy at BKS emailed me the tracking number through DHL when i told him i hadn't received an update yet.


 Was it a new tracking number? Where did it come from prior to it's trip to the US, did it go to Canada from Germany? Where are you located? Just trying to figure out when I can expect mine.

Thanks


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I sent BKS an email on how my DHL status hasn't changed in two weeks. This is his reply:

I call with dhl at tomorrow. And I do a investigation.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

neu318 said:


> I sent BKS an email on how my DHL status hasn't changed in two weeks. This is his reply:
> 
> I call with dhl at tomorrow. And I do a investigation.


 I don't think you are any different from others. I have been at 60% Since November 30th. When I check USPS, it says that the origin post is preparing the shipment. 

I think that USPS is taking longer than anticipated. 

Let us know what you hear.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> I don't think you are any different from others. I have been at 60% Since November 30th. When I check USPS, it says that the origin post is preparing the shipment.
> 
> I think that USPS is taking longer than anticipated.
> 
> Let us know what you hear.


 
When I check USPS there is no record of it..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> I think that USPS is taking longer than anticipated.





neu318 said:


> When I check USPS there is no record of it..


 I think this actually IS to be anticipated. I've never really had much luck with USPS updating package status along the way. It's kind of like "Hey your package has been shipped." Then after you sign for it and check again it'll tell you it's been delivered. Kinda weak, but that's to be expected from a government-run cluster-F such as USPS. Even MORE so since it is kind of an odd scenario wherein an international package deliverer is handing it off to USPS at the border. I'm not really holding my breath for any status updates.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> I don't think you are any different from others. I have been at 60% Since November 30th. When I check USPS, it says that the origin post is preparing the shipment.
> 
> I think that USPS is taking longer than anticipated.
> 
> Let us know what you hear.


 
Being this close to christmas isnt really helping either


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

yay got mine today no duty or anything sweet thanks for doing all the legwork on this group buy cant wait to install them but gotta wait till april when the car is out of storage and one in the gta that can code it for me:biggrinsanta:


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> yay got mine today no duty or anything sweet thanks for doing all the legwork on this group buy cant wait to install them but gotta wait till april when the car is out of storage and one in the gta that can code it for me:biggrinsanta:


 Coding was easy. I too live in Scarborough if you need a hand.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

*LED Lights*

Can some one post necessary Vag Coding and screen prints, etc. I ordered lights yesterday, Tracking number provided. 

I appreciate it! 

I think I figured it out, I guess search feature helps! 

central electronics 

coding 

help with long coding 

Btye 9 to Dec = 0 - as the final brake light 
Byte 10 to Dec = 0 - Fog lamps as a taillight 
Byte 12 to Dec = 36 - dimming rear standlight 
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active - this must be activated 

Byte 12 Decimal values can be adjusted up for more brightness.. Does anyone use coding other than Decimal value 36? What does Kufatec Dongle set too??


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Audi_s5 said:


> Can some one post necessary Vag Coding and screen prints, etc. I ordered lights yesterday, Tracking number provided.


 
Did you order them through BKS at the family purchase price? Just curious if the link is still operational.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

*A3 Tails*

Yes, Ordered 12/14 still operational 

Recieved tracking # and hoping to have prior to xmas! 

I have wanted to do this upgrade since I picked the car up, and after reading original post, I was in


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Its been in this state since 12/7 "The shipment is being transported to the destination country" / "Foreign International Dispatch, December 07, 2010, 9:52 am, LEIPZIG-RADEFELD IFS, GERMANY". Are they shipping it by boat?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

LWNY said:


> Its been in this state since 12/7 "The shipment is being transported to the destination country" / "Foreign International Dispatch, December 07, 2010, 9:52 am, LEIPZIG-RADEFELD IFS, GERMANY". Are they shipping it by boat?


Mine has been in that same state since 11/30


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

just took a look at the status of mine. looks like it was just released by customs. :snowcool:Should be here soon. This is what showed up when I looked: 

"Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing" :biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

The way things are going I'm sure I wont get them till sometime after the new year and I think I was the second person to order..


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

asylum said:


> just took a look at the status of mine. looks like it was just released by customs. :snowcool:Should be here soon. This is what showed up when I looked:
> 
> "Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing" :biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:



so lame, mine said that for 10 days now

i think canada post is having a huge slow down

didnt even get it yet..


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

604a3 said:


> so lame, mine said that for 10 days now
> 
> i think canada post is having a huge slow down
> 
> didnt even get it yet..


Its is christmas so Im sure USPS/Canada Post is overloaded with packages to deliver


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got a call from my ma. Tails are in. Install pics to come after I eat lunch


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Just got a call from my ma. Tails are in. Install pics to come after I eat lunch


UUUUuhhhhhhh

What does you shipping status say through USPS.

I want my dam lights!


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

Did it come through USPS and did your ma have to sign for it?

I was on the phone with my wife and she said the USPS man was walking up the driveway with a package. I got all excited.. but it wasn't the lights. Good to know they're past inspections.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

USPS still has no record of mine. DHL has been 60% for 3 weeks now.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

neu318 said:


> USPS still has no record of mine. DHL has been 60% for 3 weeks now.


That sounds sketchy. Did BKS offer up any information as to why this might be?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> That sounds sketchy. Did BKS offer up any information as to why this might be?


Nope, i'll shoot them over another email right now.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So I was reviewing the coding instructions and was hoping for a little guidance:

I am not going to activate the rear fogs, so below are the only codes I will use?????
central electronics > coding
help with long coding

Btye 9 to Dec = 0 - as the final brake light
Byte 12 to Dec = 36 - dimming rear standlight
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active - this must be activated




Also, the original post indicates pinouts? Do I need to mess with the harness? I thought all I hard to do is plug in the adapter harness, tap the brake light, and use the three codes above..... Is this correct????


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

when checking on USPS do I use the same exact tracking number provided by DHL? Thanks


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

neu318 said:


> when checking on USPS do I use the same exact tracking number provided by DHL? Thanks


go to the dhl tracking website and get the upu code/match and enter that on the USPS site.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

neu318 said:


> when checking on USPS do I use the same exact tracking number provided by DHL? Thanks


you use the upu code / match code


anyways, its almost 45 days since ive ordered and still no package

thinking about putting a temporary dispute in, before the deadline is over.. incase the package comes with any type of problems so that i wouldnt be in trouble if something is wrong.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

asylum said:


> go to the dhl tracking website and get the upu code/match and enter that on the USPS site.


sorry for the stupid question, but how do i do this?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

604a3 said:


> you use the upu code / match code
> 
> 
> anyways, its almost 45 days since ive ordered and still no package
> ...


I have had stuff where the USPS never scanned it in route but was delivered fine. Sucks that they are so bad at following simple procedures.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

So my ex did me the favor and called DHL for me because she deals with all these couriers at work, according to them my LIGHTS are still in Germany, they have not been exported. WTF??? I'm angry now :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My usps tracking status said it was still in the origin country yesterday when I looked and DHL was at 60% i believe. just be patient people.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> My usps tracking status said it was still in the origin country yesterday when I looked and DHL was at 60% i believe. just be patient people.


I cant check USPS cause apparently I don't have a UPU code assigned to my lights.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

You would think that DHL would scan the package when it arrived to the US. When I look up my number on DHL's site, it says the package is in route to destination country. The "next step" is that the "package arrived in destination country". So I am starting to think that my box might still be in Germany.........

Anywho, just an FIY: as of today there are 19 of us who ordered these lights.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

OK so here is a weird thing i just noticed.

if i go to dhl.com and put in my tracking number it doesnt work
but if i follow this link that BKS sent me it does work
http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-public/set_identcodes.do?lang=en&idc=960712020956

Now if you follow that link it shows the orginal date/time of 8-12-10. I didn't order my tail lights until November 24th.
does anyone else have the tracking # 960712020956 ?

its just all very weird.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> OK so here is a weird thing i just noticed.
> 
> if i go to dhl.com and put in my tracking number it doesnt work
> but if i follow this link that BKS sent me it does work
> ...


your thrown off by European date format. It shipped December 8, 2010 Not August 12, 2010


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

well call me stuupid


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry for the delay folks, droid didn't have enough service to upload to photosuckit


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Sorry for the delay folks, droid didn't have enough service to upload to photosuckit


What does your DHL and USPS status say?

You are the first person in the US to receive there.

Couldnt even wait 1 day before install huh?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Where's pix of t-shirt? Is it Euro or US sized? If it is euro sized, then I better switch for 3 size larger.


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

grr.... where the HELL are the lights?? This is getting ridiculous and stupid!

Audi_s5, you be lucky to get your lights by the middle of January!! (I swear, if you get yours by Xmas..... don't tell anyone... I ordered and paid on November 6!! Nov 6!!!) 

And, my tracking #, 960711568733 has not been updated since Nov 30... 


By the way, what happens when you install the lights without re-coding? Do they work but u get error on dash?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I ordered the lights on November 2. I sent an email to bks. Told him that DHL told me my lights were still in Germany. He said if I don't get them next week he would send me another set of lights.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So I got my tracking number Nov 22nd. DHL said they shipped them out on Nov 30. I would assume this is the same for the most of us, so we really have only been waiting about 15 business days. Normal?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> So I got my tracking number Nov 22nd. DHL said they shipped them out on Nov 30. I would assume this is the same for the most of us, so we really have only been waiting about 15 business days. Normal?


well he said (or his website did) that we'd have them in a week right? so i guess it isnt normal...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I emailed BKS and said WTF, where is our lights. Well, maybe I didn't say that, but I did ask if it was normal for us to be waiting this long. This was his reply:

Hi Matt,

thats not normal. Every buyer got a email with the trackingnumber , right. So please post at the forum, every buyer which get no lights send me an email and I talk with dhl what is happen.


*If you did not receive your lights yet, which is 16 of us, please email Robert at BKS at [email protected] with you DHL tracking number*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MattFueh2234 said:


> By the way, what happens when you install the lights without re-coding? Do they work but u get error on dash?


I didn't want to risk trying to use them for fear of burning out the leds. I had to turn my car on after install to vag-com at which point they flashed three times. After recoding according to the diy everything seemed to work perfectly no lights in dash.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dhl still says package is being transported to destination country hahah


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

robs92jettv2.0. do you have the inner lights off so that only the leds are on. If so, did you dim the inner lights or wire to the license plate?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Only leds on in inners. They're wired to 12v switched from license plate lights


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

Did you use a wire from the adapter to get power from license plate or add an additional wire to jump power over. I'd imagine you have to cut the power wire on the adapter to stop power from coming through there; first would have to determine which one is the power wire. Am I making any sense on this or totally confused? :screwy:  :sly: :what:  :facepalm:


I did email BKS to let them know I haven't received lights yet. Actually I said "Ich habe meine Lichter erhalten"


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I have no idea what you're saying to be honest :laugh: the adapters have a single flying lead on each for the inners. Splice these wires onto license plate 12V switched power and you're done.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I have no idea what you're saying to be honest :laugh: the adapters have a single flying lead on each for the inners. Splice these wires onto license plate 12V switched power and you're done.


So basically you tapped the inners to the license plate and then used the following codes:

Btye 9 to Dec = 0 - as the final brake light
Byte 12 to Dec = 36 - dimming rear standlight
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active - this must be activated

Correct?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

yezzir. on the US spec tails, there's nothing that is constantly on as a "running" light, that is why you need to tap for power for the LEDs. Otherwise, the red ring would be incomplete and look silly.


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

ok sorry. I haven't received my lights or adapters yet, so I don't really know what I'm talking about yet. But you did answer my question and now understand. Thanks.


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

I actually received my order today!! On a Sunday!! I was shocked myself! I'm gonna try to get them on this week!


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Seems like only people in Canada are getting their orders? Who in the states got theirs already?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Only one person has indicated that they received theirs: 

robs92jettv2.0


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

I just checked the status of my lights. It now says : *Item out for delivery*

:biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:

I guess I should be seeing them maybe today or tomorrow


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

asylum said:


> I just checked the status of my lights. It now says : *Item out for delivery*
> 
> :biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:
> 
> I guess I should be seeing them maybe today or tomorrow


Weird, another member from Canada who is receiving their lights, while all of us American's are stuck in the pre-facelift days!

I think it is a conspiracy.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Weird, another member from Canada who is receiving their lights, while all of us American's are stuck in the pre-facelift days!
> 
> I think it is a conspiracy.


Good things come to those who wait _patiently_


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Good things come to those who wait _patiently_


Haha, coming from the only person in the US who has received their lights.

I just want the dang Tshirt anyway. I was going to throw away the lights when I got them. I already have halogens, ya know!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

actually just noticed that it actually gives me an expected date of delivery....

Expected Delivery : 2010/12/22 

So I guess Ill be seeing them on wednesday :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Haha, coming from the only person in the US who has received their lights.


Yeah but....check out this thread. Who was the one NOT freaking out about status updates via DHL and USPS?:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yah I am just being greedy. I will have my parents garage to work in over the holidays, so I was hoping to get them installed. Otherwise I will be waiting till summer.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

lights received today!! but its at gfs house so cant check the contents

no more complaints from me 

dont think she got charged brokerage/duty either


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

:wave:

Mine just arrived!

:biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:


*thanks rawaudi!!!!!!:thumbup:*


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

did anyone in vancouver buy a dongle?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got my tail lights today wooohooo. I'm in Florida by the way


----------



## Tsunami69 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Got them in yet*

Glad you finally got them. When's the install going to happen, with photos?




neu318 said:


> Got my tail lights today wooohooo. I'm in Florida by the way


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Tsunami69 said:


> Glad you finally got them. When's the install going to happen, with photos?


Kentucky huh? Where abouts.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

installed without coding yet






















yes car is dirty

chipped my passenger bottom door in the process..:banghead: temporary epoxy'd


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Me likey!:thumbup: (except for the chipped door :thumbdown


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

604a3 said:


> installed without coding yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tf did you chip your door in the process of installing tails???

And what is that piece on the top of your hatch all about? The 3rd brake light housing piece...I dig it :thumbup: Seen a bunch of 'em, need info please.

And one more for the hunnies:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Tsunami69 said:


> Glad you finally got them. When's the install going to happen, with photos?


This install is happening today. I have a GTG tonight and want to have them on by then. I get home at around 5:30 so not enough sunlight to take pictures of the whole installation process. But will have pics of the finished product.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I could do a DIY tonight or tomorrow if you people think it's needed..?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I could do a DIY tonight or tomorrow if you people think it's needed..?


It might be nice to have one rather install DIY than sifting through 60 pages of thread to understand what is going on. :thumbup:

Although it is quit simple, install new hardware, attach new harness, splice inners into license plate 12v, and recode 3 codes....


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> It might be nice to have one rather install DIY than sifting through 60 pages of thread to understand what is going on. :thumbup:
> 
> Although it is quit simple, install new hardware, attach new harness, splice inners into license plate 12v, and recode 3 codes....


 please. need detailed DIY w/ step by step pictures. maybe even a VIDEO.:biggrinsanta:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I was reading the install DIY and a lot of people are coding the led from 32 to 48. I read one guy did all the way up to 100 and the LED was really bright. Anything wrong with going all the way to 100?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Could potentially shorten LED lifespan

I will do a DIY with good pictures as I was kind of in a hurry when I did mine the other day because I needed to drop my buddy off after so I would really like to redo it and run the wires properly (i.e.-wrapped/taped/etc. to existing harness) and I could only find heat shrink that was one size too big so I'd like to redo it with the correct size. This will give me motivation to kill two birds with one stone and be a solid, contributing member for once :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Could potentially shorten LED lifespan
> 
> I will do a DIY with good pictures as I was kind of in a hurry when I did mine the other day because I needed to drop my buddy off after so I would really like to redo it and run the wires properly (i.e.-wrapped/taped/etc. to existing harness) and I could only find heat shrink that was one size too big so I'd like to redo it with the correct size. This will give me motivation to kill two birds with one stone and be a solid, contributing member for once :laugh:


What value did you use? 32 or 48? Thanks, just wanted to know since i'll be putting them in today


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I used 32 :thumbup:

Note that the value you plug in will not necessarily be 32!!! I used guess and check because I'm not an expert in decimal-to-binary conversions. In the vag-com window there is a field to the right which says something along the lines of binary to decimal = _____ I will check it and can add screen shots later, but you want to make sure the value in THIS field is 32 (or whichever you decide to use). The relationship is somewhat linear between the input and output (i.e.- if the output is lower than the desired, you must input a higher value) I will post up what I had to input later when I can check it (don't remember off-hand). Once you enter a value, hit tab which will take you to the next bit, then go back one bit by clicking on it to check the desired field value. It's a little annoying but only takes a couple guesses. You can try my input value when I tell it to you later and see if that works first try.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> How tf did you chip your door in the process of installing tails???
> 
> And what is that piece on the top of your hatch all about? The 3rd brake light housing piece...I dig it :thumbup: Seen a bunch of 'em, need info please.
> 
> And one more for the hunnies:


i dont have access to a garage so installed it on the streets, parked beside the curb but didnt know there was a tree stump really close to it, opened the passenger door to hold my old tail lights and the stump took a piece of the door thats what happens when youre lowered -.-


its an abt spoiler, i dont think anyone else on this forum has one that ive seen


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I used 32 :thumbup:
> 
> Note that the value you plug in will not necessarily be 32!!! I used guess and check because I'm not an expert in decimal-to-binary conversions. In the vag-com window there is a field to the right which says something along the lines of binary to decimal = _____ I will check it and can add screen shots later, but you want to make sure the value in THIS field is 32 (or whichever you decide to use). The relationship is somewhat linear between the input and output (i.e.- if the output is lower than the desired, you must input a higher value) I will post up what I had to input later when I can check it (don't remember off-hand). Once you enter a value, hit tab which will take you to the next bit, then go back one bit by clicking on it to check the desired field value. It's a little annoying but only takes a couple guesses. You can try my input value when I tell it to you later and see if that works first try.





ive read people said using 32 the outters are dimmer than inners so thats why they went with 48? is that true?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

604a3 said:


> its an abt spoiler, i dont think anyone else on this forum has one that ive seen


I haven't seen any here but at shows and such. All the ones I've seen are installed on cars with OpenSkye and are black so it flows much better than my dumpy red one. I'm not certain if it's the same piece you have, but it looks very similar. I was thinking it might've been a Votex piece or something like that. Thank you. Sorry about the door man that sucks but you'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

604a3 said:


> ive read people said using 32 the outters are dimmer than inners so thats why they went with 48? is that true?


Not that I've noticed...I'll take a closer look tonight and try and get a good pic of it for you.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Holy heck, just got my package.

I think my shirt is to big. 

Although I received my lights, both DHL and USPS say that they are still in Germany.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Wearing my shirt right now. Fit is perfect


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

After I wash my shirt I will post a DIY for wearing it. Hang tight y'all


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

Wear it like it's hot.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> After I wash my shirt I will post a DIY for wearing it. Hang tight y'all


Okay good I think I'm doing it wrong


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Okay good I think I'm doing it wrong


Make sure you post wash cycle and time.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Do I need a vag-com?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

done with vagcom ! i used 48 instead of 32 pics will come tonight

semi-washed car too and notice blue scrapes on door-.- applied some scratch x 2.0 and its gone. that thing is a miracle work


and my shirt was 1 size too large >


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Do I need a vag-com?



Im going to try to use my OBD2 connector and see if I can get the sizing right. I don't think vag-com will work on this fine piece of German cotton.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Im going to try to use my OBD2 connector and see if I can get the sizing right. I don't think vag-com will work on this fine piece of German cotton.



You should have bought the dongle, you wouldn't have to deal with the long coding for all the cotton strands.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> You should have bought the dongle, you wouldn't have to deal with the long coding for all the cotton strands.


F#&%


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just finished the install. Took about 35 - 40 minutes. Would have been shorter but had trouble getting the outers out. Took one pic. Will try to get better ones tomorrow cause I'm off to a GTG soon. Want to thank Rawaudi for an awesome group buy.


----------



## Tsunami69 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Location*

Fort Knox



rawaudi said:


> Kentucky huh? Where abouts.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Tsunami69 said:


> Fort Knox


Word. I got friends in that area, so when I come down I will let ya know. Get a GTG on.


----------



## Tsunami69 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Outstanding*

Some time after the first of the year works for me.




rawaudi said:


> Word. I got friends in that area, so when I come down I will let ya know. Get a GTG on.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

hoping i get mine soon .


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a Christmas Miracle. Been gone all day. Got home tonight and there was a package at the door. Did not have to sign for it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Been totally slacking on the diy but I will do it. Scouts honor.


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

Got everything installed last night. just LEDs on for running lights. also have rear fogs working. :thumbup: Here are a few pictures to share not that you haven't seen a million pictures already. Last one shows how I hooked up the inner light wires to the license plate.. and I did use heat shrink since I had a piece laying around. Car was way too dirty to take any good pictures.










Rear Fog:









Connection to license plate wire:









Note: Tshirt fit good for me. No coding required.


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

Just purchased these... can't wait to get them!

Anyone with VAG-COM in or around Redwood City care to lend a hand with coding?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

eger said:


> Just purchased these... can't wait to get them!
> 
> Anyone with VAG-COM in or around Redwood City care to lend a hand with coding?


Tell us when you get the lights and we'll hook you up with Vag-com assistance.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

eger said:


> Just purchased these... can't wait to get them!
> 
> Anyone with VAG-COM in or around Redwood City care to lend a hand with coding?


Well that makes officially 20 orders! So congrats.

Kind of weird that BKS has these on sale for 300 now.


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

> Well that makes officially 20 orders! So congrats.
> 
> Kind of weird that BKS has these on sale for 300 now.



Doesn't Matter.. you still get mad props for setting up the famiry group buy. :thumbup:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

I have a weird question I was looking at the lights today and noticed no audi/vw part number as well as no logos seems weird the an oem light wouldnt have oem part number they seem to be made by a compant AL any one else notice this or have any info


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I noticed it too. I really have no idea. I didn't think to look at the outers before I installed them, only noticed no rings on the inners.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Did we get hosed? They still look amazing. I'm not complaining but I would like to know if they are the real deal.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Their special "steal" deal from Lithuania was no deal at all. Given that every car in Lithuania already has forged parts so getting it from cars there just get you a bunch of knockoffs.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> I have a weird question I was looking at the lights today and noticed no audi/vw part number as well as no logos seems weird the an oem light wouldnt have oem part number they seem to be made by a compant AL any one else notice this or have any info


I am pretty sure I saw a part number of them. I will double check during lunch here.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't really care if they're OEM or not, to be honest because of these following reasons:
- The fit is OEM-like. No issues with fitment or installation at all.
- The form is OEM-like. The *only* thing I could easily see to tell me that these are not OEM was that there was no OEM stamp/branding on the parts. In all other regards, they're aesthetically identical.
- The quality is OEM-like. I compared construction methods side-by-side with the lights I pulled off my car and noted several areas of the lights which were constructed identically.
- The function is OEM-like, only better. I really dig these lights over the stock pieces (except that I can't see them while driving :banghead. And the performance is much better based on the brightness of the lights and the orange turn signals over red. Orange blinkers are much more intelligent to me, I don't know why most manufacturers now use red:screwy:.

To each his own, but you will not see me attempting to track down OEM lights (if it is determined that the ones we were shipped are not) just for the sake of having the OOOO logo on some discrete part of the lights which you will never see.

:biggrinsanta::thumbup::beer:

Happy snowday to those of you who are east-coasters :thumbup: Don't work too hard today


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

*bump*



robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I don't really care if they're OEM or not, to be honest because of these following reasons:
> - The fit is OEM-like. No issues with fitment or installation at all.
> - The form is OEM-like. The *only* thing I could easily see to tell me that these are not OEM was that there was no OEM stamp/branding on the parts. In all other regards, they're aesthetically identical.
> - The quality is OEM-like. I compared construction methods side-by-side with the lights I pulled off my car and noted several areas of the lights which were constructed identically.
> ...



I wasnt trying to make a stink about this I was just wondering when I took them out of the box didnt notice any logos or part numbers Im very happy with the lights just seems odd that the numbers are missing:beer:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I don't really care if they're OEM or not, to be honest because of these following reasons:
> - The fit is OEM-like. No issues with fitment or installation at all.
> - The form is OEM-like. The *only* thing I could easily see to tell me that these are not OEM was that there was no OEM stamp/branding on the parts. In all other regards, they're aesthetically identical.
> - The quality is OEM-like. I compared construction methods side-by-side with the lights I pulled off my car and noted several areas of the lights which were constructed identically.
> ...



Except...



BKS-Tuning said:


> Taillights
> 
> NEW set OEM Audi A3 European tail lights
> incl. bulbholders and bulbs
> ...


The problem is that a lot of the replicas may look great and function well, but what happens if they start leaking down the line and allow condensation inside the housing? Surely you wouldn't be happy then. 

FWIW, I still have not received my lights. It is too late for a paypal dispute, but I still have some time left to file a chargeback if needed. Other people whose lights were shipped and left germany at the same time as mine all seemed to get theirs early last week. 

Overall, I'm not too happy with BKS-tuning. Had 3 unanswered emails from him and he didn't bother to reply until I started mentioning a chargeback. The transit time has taken much longer than the 10 day period he promised and everybody's lights shipped about three weeks after they paid (contrary to his "in-stock, will ship once you've paid" statement). Now if I get a set of non-OEM lights on my doorstep, I'll be pissed. 

Of course this has nothing to do with rawaudi. I thank him for his efforts in setting up this GB. The seller on the other hand, simply sucks.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

The lights don't have part numbers on them if I remember correctly. Only the box they came in. The lights aren't made by Audi, usually a place like Hella makes them for Audi, and they don't put rings or part numbers on them. Did your old oem lights have part #'s?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

The box my lights came in had no part numbers and are made by a company called AL I looked at my lights and none of the makings match up but the car is in storage and hard to see Sorry for any worries I have caused I only asked as a question


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> The box my lights came in had no part numbers and are made by a company called AL I looked at my lights and none of the makings match up but the car is in storage and hard to see Sorry for any worries I have caused I only asked as a question


Just molested my lights and I could not find a part number nor any audi markings. I did find on one of then inners: "Made in Poland".....?

Not sure what all this means. The lights are in great condition. Were well packaged, came with a protective film on them, and appear to be OEM to me. :thumbup:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

same here i havent removed my stock lights yet since my car is in storage and dont have any way of coding them till the car is out


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

A3Vorsprung said:


> Got everything installed last night. just LEDs on for running lights. also have rear fogs working. :thumbup: Here are a few pictures to share not that you haven't seen a million pictures already. Last one shows how I hooked up the inner light wires to the license plate.. and I did use heat shrink since I had a piece laying around. Car was way too dirty to take any good pictures.
> 
> 
> Connection to license plate wire:
> ...


What wire needs to be tapped into? Looks like orange / black wires going to license plate lights.

Thanks for the help.. A little concerning if these are not oem, since we are only saving $100-$150 from what other aftermarket venders in US are charging..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> Did your old oem lights have part #'s?


Yes


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> Just molested my lights and I could not find a part number nor any audi markings. I did find on one of then inners: "Made in Poland".....?
> 
> Not sure what all this means. The lights are in great condition. Were well packaged, came with a protective film on them, and appear to be OEM to me. :thumbup:


It looks as if he's purchasing them directly from the maker of the lights instead of through audi.

http://www.al-lighting.de/

As Uber loosely referenced, he purchased from the manufacturer. When the manufacturer sells the lights directly to the public, they are not allowed to have Audi part numbers or logos on them. Often they will sand them off or find some other means of removing them. 

Indeed these lights are OEM. 

If you go to this link:

http://www.al-lighting.de/index.php?id=984

Click the 2007 tab and you'll see the Audi A3 lights in question. 

Also, they distribute through "Magneti Marelli" which is a brand that many Audi lights are manufactured under. 

Dave


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

I used tpsolid's instructions and links provided on his post to follow: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059

"Hatch line to tap is Grey with brown stripe"

I used a butt connector and have the input power coming in on the top and the output going to both inner hatch lights and the license plate. So there is 1 wire incoming and 3 outgoing for the connector. The grey with brown stripe wire going to the license plate is hard to see; it's between the brown wires and the 2 going up to the inner hatch lights. There are many ways to do this (solder, connectors, etc) whatever you feel comfortable using.

That's what I was thinking; what crew219 said. These LEDs seem just as good/same quality as old lights. Major difference I noticed was how the inner hatch light holds to the body. The LED uses 2 short plastic tabs and old light has 1 long piece. BUT they are different lights. Both old and new lights have SAE numbers and few other stamp/approvals. I have pressure washed the new lights. All good so far.

I did want to mention it's probably a good idea to clean off area where new lights seat to the body of the car with gasket to provide a clean sealing surface... to prevent condensation as mentioned earlier.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

crew219 said:


> It looks as if he's purchasing them directly from the maker of the lights instead of through audi..
> 
> Indeed these lights are OEM.
> 
> If you go to this link:



Excellent deduction my friend. Glad we could get to the bottom of this. OEM FTW


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> It looks as if he's purchasing them directly from the maker of the lights instead of through audi.
> 
> http://www.al-lighting.de/
> 
> ...


Then he can't say he uses OEM parts. He could say it is by the same manufacturer that makes the OEM parts, just like many knockoff wheel manufacturers.

The end product is the same, but not according to legal semantics


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

LWNY said:


> Then he can't say he uses OEM parts. He could say it is by the same manufacturer that makes the OEM parts, just like many knockoff wheel manufacturers.
> 
> The end product is the same, but not according to legal semantics


Actually:
OE = Original Equipment
OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer

Knockoff wheels do not use the original equipment manufacturer.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

My lights just came in probably going to be installing them tomorrow night after work. If you look closely at the bottom of the main lights you can see where the Audi rings and part number have been sanded off. So I do believe these are the real deal.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Excellent deduction my friend. Glad we could get to the bottom of this. OEM FTW


PRE-OEM :thumbup:

You learn something new every day


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

.aye four. said:


> My lights just came in probably going to be installing them tomorrow night after work. If you look closely at the bottom of the main lights you can see where the Audi rings and part number have been sanded off. So I do believe these are the real deal.


why would they sand off the numbers and the rings?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

TechnikSLR said:


> why would they sand off the numbers and the rings?


Because they weren't purchased through Audi


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Actually:
> OE = Original Equipment
> OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer
> 
> Knockoff wheels do not use the original equipment manufacturer.


They are OEM only if these parts has been agreed by Audi that OEM companies like AL could also produce them and market them independently. Otherwise, they are not OE or OEM. They have to fit into the category of knockoff wheels that always indicates "manufactured in the same plant that make OEM wheels".


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

In that case I'm still okay with out because companies use standard design practices and standard manufacturing procedures. if the design is not the OEM one, no doubt it is on par with it.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

I was more worried for warrenty reasons down the road if needed I wouldnt be able to bring them to the dealer also if for some reason there is a recall on them and they dont have a part number what would happen


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

greyjetta said:


> I was more worried for warrenty reasons down the road if needed I wouldnt be able to bring them to the dealer also if for some reason there is a recall on them and they dont have a part number what would happen


Most dealers wouldn't warranty a european special-order part anyways... nor would they warranty something that isn't sold through an audi parts counter. 

Dave


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

604a3 said:


> done with vagcom ! i used 48 instead of 32 pics will come tonight
> 
> semi-washed car too and notice blue scrapes on door-.- applied some scratch x 2.0 and its gone. that thing is a miracle work
> 
> ...


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

architect76 said:


> hey 604a3...
> 
> where did you get your VAG-COM done?! might need your help...lemme know - tks



i didnt have one so i went to shift autosport in burnaby

28bux including tax -.-


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

604a3 said:


> i didnt have one so i went to shift autosport in burnaby
> 
> 28bux including tax -.-


28 isn't bad. My local tuner shop want's 20.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Lights finally came. :thumbup:

Wrong T-shirt size provided. :thumbdown:

Also noted is the area on the bottom where it does appear that they sanded off part numbers. 

Thanks again rawaudi!

Dave


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just an observation I made today. Had a new A3 in front of me today. When the brake lights came on so did the turn signal bulb. It's also like this on the A4. Wonder why Audi did that.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

still haven't received mine yet


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

neu318 said:


> Just an observation I made today. Had a new A3 in front of me today. When the brake lights came on so did the turn signal bulb. It's also like this on the A4. Wonder why Audi did that.


I believe thats the normal set up on NA version or otherwise can be reprogrammed via VAG-com. 
Although on my euro version fitted on my 07, only the main brake lamps illuminates, and turn signal does not (only of course if turn signals were activated) 

e


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Anybody know how to use this coding dongle? I plugged it into the OBDII port and it just blinks and I still get errors. The LED's wont turn on either?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

.aye four. said:


> Anybody know how to use this coding dongle? I plugged it into the OBDII port and it just blinks and I still get errors. The LED's wont turn on either?


It is made by Kufatec. I thought that it was plug n play. Plug the dongle in, let it code, and unplug.

You might want to check with Kufatec.


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Has anyone successfully used the coding dongle yet?


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Tried it again still no go.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I just want somebody to tell me how to make my facelift tails work


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

What did you do to them? 

I assume they'll work just installing tails with adapters.

If you want them to look nicer you'll need to do wiring to the license plate and vagcom.

If you want to make them more nicer you'll need the euro switch and vagcom again.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

tcardio said:


> I just want somebody to tell me how to make my facelift tails work


I was looking thru the new vagcom program.. it has some new features so you can turn off brake light as turn signal..

i'll get u the cable i promise


----------



## tomeq (Jan 5, 2011)

Is this deal still on? I clicked on the link from the first post and all I can see is code dongle page. 

Thanks


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i think u missed it by a month


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tomeq said:


> Is this deal still on? I clicked on the link from the first post and all I can see is code dongle page.
> 
> Thanks


 http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3L028 

There you go . . . . with 10 day transit time :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Got my LED tails coded today with a VAG-COM everything is perfect. Looks like a whole new car.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I still havent gotten my tail lights yet. I ordered November 24th. this is stupid 

so i called USPS and although couldnt talk to a person, the tracking number i gave the phone said it was delivered on December 10th. Which makes me think BKS has been giving me the wrong tracking number all along and i really have no clue where my lights are. 

960712020956 is the tracking # if anyone knows a better way to figure it out, help a brotha out.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

ProjectA3 said:


> I still havent gotten my tail lights yet. I ordered November 24th. this is stupid


 Welcome to the club. I ordered on Nov 6th and received it on December 29th. Be prepared to wait.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

ProjectA3 said:


> I still havent gotten my tail lights yet. I ordered November 24th. this is stupid
> 
> so i called USPS and although couldnt talk to a person, the tracking number i gave the phone said it was delivered on December 10th. Which makes me think BKS has been giving me the wrong tracking number all along and i really have no clue where my lights are.
> 
> 960712020956 is the tracking # if anyone knows a better way to figure it out, help a brotha out.


 Before I got my lights, I emailed BKS and told him I hadn't received my lights. He told me to give it a week and if I didn't get it he would send me another set. I say send him an email and have him send you out another set.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

just checked ur tracking number and this is what I got:

Detailed Results:

























Origin Post is Preparing Shipment







Foreign International Dispatch, December 10, 2010, 2:31 pm, LEIPZIG-RADEFELD IFS, GERMANY







Foreign Arrival at Outward Office, December 09, 2010, 10:24 pm, GERMANY







Foreign Acceptance, December 08, 2010, 7:47 pm, GERMANY

According to this it seems as if your lights are still in Germany


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah but its said that for over about 3 weeks now.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

ProjectA3 said:


> yeah but its said that for over about 3 weeks now.


 Although I got my lights about three weeks ago, my DHL tracking is still at 60% and supposedly still in Germany.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

neu318 said:


> Although I got my lights about three weeks ago, my DHL tracking is still at 60% and supposedly still in Germany.


 I'm betting your USPS tracking says it was delivered.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

crew219 said:


> I'm betting your USPS tracking says it was delivered.


 I was never able to track my lights through USPS, my DHL number didn't have a UI number or whatever it was called. I even spoke to DHL and they told me that was weird..


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

neu318 said:


> I was never able to track my lights through USPS, my DHL number didn't have a UI number or whatever it was called. I even spoke to DHL and they told me that was weird..


 Take your DHL number and put it into the USPS website.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

crew219 said:


> Take your DHL number and put it into the USPS website.


 thats what i have done and both say the same weird stuff,


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

crew219 said:


> Take your DHL number and put it into the USPS website.


 this is what USPS says: 








 































 Label/Receipt Number: 9607 1156 8159

There is no record of this item.

Weird 
 


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

neu318 said:


> I was never able to track my lights through USPS, my DHL number didn't have a UI number or whatever it was called. I even spoke to DHL and they told me that was weird..


 How did you call DHL germany? The phone number seems to be for local access only. I did send DHL germany a letter, they said basically what the website says, which is it should be on its way and USPS should be handling it now. 

The issue is, who's hand is it on when it is in between countries? Both sides says the other side should have track of it.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

LWNY said:


> How did you call DHL germany? The phone number seems to be for local access only. I did send DHL germany a letter, they said basically what the website says, which is it should be on its way and USPS should be handling it now.
> 
> The issue is, who's hand is it on when it is in between countries? Both sides says the other side should have track of it.


 No, I had my Ex call DHL USA cause where she used to work she used to deal with them a lot. They weren't able to provide a lot of information but they told her it was weird that my package didn't have the UI code or however it's called to be able to be tracked by USPS.

Yeah DHL is really crappy. it sucks


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

neu318 said:


> this is what USPS says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Strange, when i put in my number, it showed when USPS received it and that it was delivered at my residence.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

so i finally got mine today even though it says they were still in Germany. 

DHL needs to get their act together on tracking stuff. given that they only do International stuff, this isn't acceptable.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> How did you call DHL germany? The phone number seems to be for local access only. I did send DHL germany a letter, they said basically what the website says, which is it should be on its way and USPS should be handling it now.
> 
> The issue is, who's hand is it on when it is in between countries? Both sides says the other side should have track of it.


 i just want our lights  why can't things be atleast CLEAR, idc if its not easy, just clear, this way i know what to expect for all i know the lights are in someone elses hands and not mineeeee


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

ProjectA3 said:


> so i finally got mine today even though it says they were still in Germany.
> 
> DHL needs to get their act together on tracking stuff. given that they only do International stuff, this isn't acceptable.


 Any stampings on it that might indicate when it arrived at where? Just wondering where it got stuck at for a month.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

for those that have installed their lights from this group buy. 

the wiring is simply plug-n-play and just reinstall lights? correct? 

i am gonna put them in this morning before work, and then have a tech at work VAG it. 

just want to make sure its strictly PNP


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

ProjectA3 said:


> for those that have installed their lights from this group buy.
> 
> the wiring is simply plug-n-play and just reinstall lights? correct?
> 
> ...


 Yes, but you do need to tap the rear license plate light harness for the inners.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

crew219 said:


> Yes, but you do need to tap the rear license plate light harness for the inners.


 i just read that. i'll have to do that part at work, dont have tools for that at home. damn


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I think my foots ready to handle clutching again, so when i go to pick up my car tonight I'll make the diy i promised you guys


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

lights finally arrived. also got a letter from usps inquiring whether my package has arrived. i thought if they delivered it, they would know whether i received it.


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted by ProjectA3
> I still havent gotten my tail lights yet. I ordered November 24th. this is stupid





> crew219
> Welcome to the club. I ordered on Nov 6th and received it on December 29th. Be prepared to wait.


 These delivery times seem pretty consistent then. My credit card was processed on Nov.2nd and received lights on Dec.24th. 

If you ordered lights on Nov24th.. seems like you should get them Jan15th or 17th. Let us know.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm so unreliable! hahaha 

Seriously though, the tail light install should be pretty simple for you guys. If you have any specific questions just let me know


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

here are mine working and awesome


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

ProjectA3 said:


> here are mine working and awesome


 Very nice, what license plate lights are these? Ziza LED?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Just saw a silver a3 with these lights on today at around 7am, coded so only the led tubes light up. it had roof rack on and crossed the tappan zee bridge and was heading up the nys thruway, then had to back out on the hwy to get out of an exit. didn't know someone fitting that car description is around there.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

eger said:


> Very nice, what license plate lights are these? Ziza LED?


 yes from ECS


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

could someone post the EXACT coding you need to make these tails work?


also could someone explain how to make the inner tails work?


 thanks in advanced


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> could someone post the EXACT coding you need to make these tails work?
> 
> 
> also could someone explain how to make the inner tails work?
> ...



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059-LED-TAILS-INSTALLED


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

How come there's two different items on there, with nearly the exact same description?

AUA3L011 
and
AUA3L028

What's the difference? AUAUL011 is $9 cheaper asks for your shirt size?  Is the difference a shirt? lol


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Can these lights be hooked up with no coding? will it display all sorts of errors along with some funky lighting setup? 



Audi'sRevenge said:


> How come there's two different items on there, with nearly the exact same description?
> 
> AUA3L011
> and
> ...


I think one was a group buy that is not directly navigable, but their recommend list brings up items that are not directly accessible on their website.

They even have a AUA3L001 with no cables and more money.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Woot!! I ordered mine Dec 20th and it arrived today! Took quite some time but WELL worth the wait. They're beautiful  Granted I have a 2010 and had the LEDs already, I really wanted the amber turn signals, looks so much better! :thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

bmw511 said:


> Woot!! I ordered mine Dec 20th and it arrived today! Took quite some time but WELL worth the wait. They're beautiful  Granted I have a 2010 and had the LEDs already, I really wanted the amber turn signals, looks so much better! :thumbup:


you're going to have to swap pins around to make them work I think. Tcardio plugged his directly in but the turn signal comes on when the brake is pressed.


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

98vr6t said:


> Has anyone successfully used the coding dongle yet?


Hey! After a couple of attempts, the dongle actually worked for me! The first few tries, the red light was solid. I removed the dongle from the car and then wiggled the wires a little bit. Placed the dongle back into the car, started the car up and now the red light was blinking so it looked like something was happening! Turned on my lights and viola! It worked! I'm SOOO happy with these! I will post picks later.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

bmw511 said:


> Woot!! I ordered mine Dec 20th and it arrived today! Took quite some time but WELL worth the wait. They're beautiful  Granted I have a 2010 and had the LEDs already, I really wanted the amber turn signals, looks so much better! :thumbup:


ill buy your oem ones pm me


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

boostina3 said:


> ill buy your oem ones pm me



You should just post in the classifieds. There is about 21 of us should now have an extra set of oem's, so hopefully you can find a set.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> You should just post in the classifieds. There is about 21 of us should now have an extra set of oem's, so hopefully you can find a set.


I think he wanted the 2010 OEM ones with the LED tubes...


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone want to resell the dongle? Or loan it out for the few of us who don't have Vagcom?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

boostina3 said:


> ill buy your oem ones pm me


...Or I have a set of Euro LED ones for sale, if you like.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

*LED Lights*

Lights arrived(after 6 weeks), installed, and look great!!

Thanks to everyone for organizing and posting information.


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

Yay they came! Anyone near Redwood City with VAG-COM willing to help me out with the tool + coding?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

eger said:


> Yay they came! Anyone near Redwood City with VAG-COM willing to help me out with the tool + coding?


 come down to sj this weekend if u want coding done. 

PM me 

i shold be free both days during day time to night time.


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks tp, I'll PM you soon. I'm installing these now. Finally got them all in. But I'm getting left and right turn signal bulb out. Do these need the coding before they will work correctly? The outers were just plug n play... not sure how I could have messed that part up


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

OK, I guess I didn't pay attention to something... the harnesses are specific to left and right. I swapped them and all is good. Can't wait to get the bulbs disabled so just the ring is on


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tp. said:


> come down to sj this weekend if u want coding done.
> 
> PM me
> 
> i shold be free both days during day time to night time.


 wtf tp, i thought you were sick


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

*06??*

I drive an 06 non s-line.. Compatible with my car? I would really like to get these asap.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

FL.APRa3 said:


> I drive an 06 non s-line.. Compatible with my car? I would really like to get these asap.


 Yes these are compatible


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Yes these are compatible


 YAYY!!!!:laugh:


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Dongle?*

What is the coding dongle & what does its use?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

FL.APRa3 said:


> What is the coding dongle & what does its use?


 The coding dongle plugs into the OBDII port and modifies your car's coding in order to let these lights operate correctly. The dongle is for those that don't own or know anyone that has the vagcom software in order to make these changes.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

How do these differ from the taillights on my US 2011 A3?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

mtdoragary said:


> How do these differ from the taillights on my US 2011 A3?


Amber turn signals as opposed to your red turn signals.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

The sexiness factor is extremely different as well.


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Got mine!*

Ordered yesterday. Cant wait for the install


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

mtdoragary said:


> How do these differ from the taillights on my US 2011 A3?





neu318 said:


> Amber turn signals as opposed to your red turn signals.


...plus one isn't smashed, form where you reversed into a tree!

:laugh:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

if i buy someone's 2010 LED's and need the harness, is BKS the only place to get this?

http://www.bks-tuning.com/Audi-A3-8PA-LED-Taillights-wiring-harness


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

eddiefury said:


> if i buy someone's 2010 LED's and need the harness, is BKS the only place to get this?
> 
> http://www.bks-tuning.com/Audi-A3-8PA-LED-Taillights-wiring-harness


Or you can borrow it from one of the guys that bought it. Once you plug it in and the lights get coded you don't need it anymore.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

neu318 said:


> Or you can borrow it from one of the guys that bought it. Once you plug it in and the lights get coded you don't need it anymore.


Vot are you torking abote?

He's asking about the connection adaptors, not the dongle.

-Yes, that's a great price for the adaptors. -If they're sold anywhere else, they're likely to be the same price or more.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

VWAddict said:


> *Vot are you torking abote?*
> 
> *He's asking about the connection adaptors, not the dongle.*
> 
> -Yes, that's a great price for the adaptors. -If they're sold anywhere else, they're likely to be the same price or more.


Doh :banghead::banghead: :laugh:...that's what happens when you read vortex so early in the morning..lol


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey tp thanks for the offer. I talked to a VW friend and he actually had VAG COM and lent it to me. Coding from http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059 works great!


----------



## bbwape22 (May 19, 2010)

*vagcom needed*

Hi fellows, any one here from Vancouver BC kindly let me knows where can I hook up with someone who has a vagcom. Just about to order the LED tails and need help. Yea, I am cheap dont want to buy the dongle thingie. Thanks guys


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

bbwape22 said:


> Hi fellows, any one here from Vancouver BC kindly let me knows where can I hook up with someone who has a vagcom. Just about to order the LED tails and need help. Yea, I am cheap dont want to buy the dongle thingie. Thanks guys


Do you ever come to Victoria? If so, then I could help you with getting them working as I bought the dongle and it worked great!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

The Famiry purchase lives one.

Such a big family!


----------



## bbwape22 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks so much Gyrospeed! Do you have an email address i can contact you? Wondering would you consider to sell the dongle to me since you have done your light. :wave:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone know if its still possible to get these at the price?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

eurotuned00 said:


> Anyone know if its still possible to get these at the price?


you can get these lights at your local audi dealer, even the euro tails, thats were i ended up getting mine i ordered them from genuine audi Vw parts 

all you need is the part numbers


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

can i install these lights and not vag-com it? will it brow things up? or will it just not light up?

askin cuz i might not install the same time I code it


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

RedLineRob said:


> you can get these lights at your local audi dealer, even the euro tails, thats were i ended up getting mine i ordered them from genuine audi Vw parts
> 
> all you need is the part numbers


What do they gofor at the dealer


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

LWNY said:


> can i install these lights and not vag-com it? will it brow things up? or will it just not light up?
> 
> askin cuz i might not install the same time I code it


Yeah you can. Only thing is LEDs and bulbs will light up at the same time. It'll look like pre facelift lights.


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

RedLineRob said:


> you can get these lights at your local audi dealer, even the euro tails, thats were i ended up getting mine i ordered them from genuine audi Vw parts
> 
> all you need is the part numbers


Its much cheaper if you buy them from the famiry purchase. You are buying OES VS OEM, plus you still need to buy the harness.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

OEM Audi S3 sport-back taillights 

www.audipartsnationwide.com prices 

Iner 
8p4945094d	$79.20
8p4945093d	$79.20

outer
8P4945095E	$122.40
8P4945096E $122.40

total $402.8

the light harness adapters are another 80 bucks


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

REVGTI said:


> Its much cheaper if you buy them from the famiry purchase. You are buying OES VS OEM, plus you still need to buy the harness.


whats OES?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

RedLineRob said:


> whats OES?


I think OES and OEM are the same. It just means that the car manufacturer logo is not on the part. For instance, all of the lights from the famiry purchase do not have audi logos on them.

OE, is original equipment which would have the audi logo on it.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

RedLineRob said:


> whats OES?


 original equipment supplier


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> original equipment supplier


shouldn't it be OE (what u get from Audi) or OEM, which these lights would fall under. oemplus would be an OES.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

LWNY said:


> shouldn't it be OE (what u get from Audi) or OEM, which these lights would fall under. oemplus would be an OES.


They supply them to Audi


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Does it really matter! These things look awesome either way! Only I would know anyway. If somebody is looking at my tails with a magnifying glass they're gonna get a boot in the a$$!


----------



## tomeq (Jan 5, 2011)

I got mine after 5 weeks. They look great but one of the tabs is broken  It is only used to hold the wires in place, right? 

Anyone from Greenville SC or Columbia SC with VAG-COM willing to help me out with coding?

BTW. Will turn signals and stop light work correctly if i use them without coding?

Thanks!

Looks like pictures from picasa wont work. Here is the direct link: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/tomeqc/Audi?feat=directlink


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

tomeq said:


> I got mine after 5 weeks. They look great but one of the tabs is broken  It is only used to hold the wires in place, right?
> 
> Anyone from Greenville SC or Columbia SC with VAG-COM willing to help me out with coding?
> 
> ...


Yes Tab only holds wiring, and would not efffect functionality


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

LWNY said:


> shouldn't it be OE (what u get from Audi) or OEM, which these lights would fall under. oemplus would be an OES.


OE=What comes on the car when it leaves the plant
OES=What the dealer sells you over the counter or backcounter...sold in the carmakers box
OEM=Who makes the part for AUDI or whomever..sold in the manufacturer box


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, I ordered my lights at the tail end of the sale in the first week in January and was supposed to get the T-shirt. Lights arrived the other day and no T-shirt! I made sure when I ordered to ask about it and they assured me I would get one!:banghead:Oh well, the lights are the greatest! I can't wait to install them!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

flieger45 said:


> Well, I ordered my lights at the tail end of the sale in the first week in January and was supposed to get the T-shirt. Lights arrived the other day and no T-shirt! I made sure when I ordered to ask about it and they assured me I would get one!:banghead:Oh well, the lights are the greatest! I can't wait to install them!


You can have mine if you want it.

I ordered a medium and they sent me a large. Waaaaay to big.


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> You can have mine if you want it.
> 
> I ordered a medium and they sent me a large. Waaaaay to big.


I actually need a medium, just a little fella. I contacted them and they said they said they forgot to send it! So I don't know if that means they are going to send it or not. If so, I think it would be pretty expensive just to send a shirt from Germany.

But if you are offering, why not. I'll take it beings I am working out anyway. LOL


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Just ordered these, hoping they don't take 6 weeks to show up..

Maybe it was a back order issue that got resolved?

Anyways, can't wait to get 'em!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I ordered mine early-mid feb and it has only just left germany. hoping to get these installed over spring break!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

finally got around to installing mine which I received in december. they look great and are a lot brighter :thumbup:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

RedLineRob said:


> OEM Audi S3 sport-back taillights
> 
> www.audipartsnationwide.com prices
> 
> ...




If i have an 2010 and order the outers just to get the complete Euro look do I still need a Vagcom?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Subaruski1 said:


> If i have an 2010 and order the inners just to get the complete Euro look do I still need a Vagcom?


inners are the same you need outers. Yes you will need to vag com for them to work properly.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> inners are the same you need outers. Yes you will need to vag com for them to work properly.


^^ what he said ^^


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

installing tomorrow morning at 9 AM. gonna be fun.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

installed and working. crappy cell pics so not posting anything yet. 

still dunno wtf to do with the kufatec adapter tho.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Help....? 

Used the coding in the original DIY thread and: 

This is with lights on: 

 


This is with brakes applied: 

 


Any idea why the inners are lit up? Do I need to turn off rear fogs as brake?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Installed with Byte 12 to Dec = 36 . Looks like the outer LED is every so slightly dimmer than the inner tail, given the inners are running at full brightness having tapped off the license plate lights.

When trying to measure the brightness of the tubes with a camera, the outer LEDs' images constantly flickers on the camera's LCD viewfinder. I assume it is adjusting the brightness by rapidly flickering on and off? (I should plug that photometer I had lying around into my scope to see if that is the case).

Anyway, the outer LED seems to be a full stop dimmer (on camera with 1/3 stop resolution) than the inner LEDs, meaning it is 50% the brightness of the inner LEDs (took only 4 or so shots, so will have to look into it more with manual setting and 13 stop bracketing to make sure it is actually a full stop). If I ever encounter a need for VAGCOM, I will try to boost that up a little more.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Installed with Byte 12 to Dec = 36 . Looks like the outer LED is every so slightly dimmer than the inner tail, given the inners are running at full brightness having tapped off the license plate lights.
> 
> When trying to measure the brightness of the tubes with a camera, the outer LEDs' images constantly flickers on the camera's LCD viewfinder. I assume it is adjusting the brightness by rapidly flickering on and off? (I should plug that photometer I had lying around into my scope to see if that is the case).
> 
> Anyway, the outer LED seems to be a full stop dimmer (on camera with 1/3 stop resolution) than the inner LEDs, meaning it is 50% the brightness of the inner LEDs (took only 4 or so shots, so will have to look into it more with manual setting and 13 stop bracketing to make sure it is actually a full stop). If I ever encounter a need for VAGCOM, I will try to boost that up a little more.



as far as the flickering, i believe, someone can correct me, its caused by the "pulsing" of the LED's which is basically what you said, i find it strange that it does that go, and also very interesting way to figure out the difference in brightness, i wonder how the dec=42 that i did would show the differences


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> as far as the flickering, i believe, someone can correct me, its caused by the "pulsing" of the LED's which is basically what you said, i find it strange that it does that go, and also very interesting way to figure out the difference in brightness, i wonder how the dec=42 that i did would show the differences


It was an inexact science, with camera butted up to the taillight and zooming at the max in order to get as much of the LED tube in the image as possible.

I thought they just lowered the brightness of the LED vs pulsing it. But with a constant voltage, it would be easier to vary the on/off cycle.

I assume 100 means always on, and 36 means on 36% of the time? That would mean outer would mean less than 40% of the brightness of the inners.

As for the assumption that setting it to 100 would shorten the LEDs lifespan, which could be true, but only to as short as the inner taillights's LEDs.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone have the part number for the Euro headlight switch?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

DjSherif said:


> Anyone have the part number for the Euro headlight switch?


could be wrong but i THINK, its 8P1941531B5PR


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I dont think that's the right p/n# for the 2010's at least... take a look at a thread I started a while back. I'm still looking for a European switch that will work, I have an extra wire on mine and I have no clue how to go about tracking down the correct part... here is the thread with a couple pictures I snapped:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5151684-Euro-Headlight-Switch&highlight=euro+switch


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Is there a way to code the inners so they don't function as a brake light? Was looking at videos of the RS3 and noticed only the outers function as brake lights.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Is there a way to code the inners so they don't function as a brake light? Was looking at videos of the RS3 and noticed only the outers function as brake lights.


I believe so. 

Someone asked this questions a month or so ago. I will try to dig up the thread.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> I believe so.
> 
> Someone asked this questions a month or so ago. I will try to dig up the thread.


I think it may have been tp but I don't think he posted a code. Thanks for the help. I appreciate it


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Can't you just paint the light bulb black?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

LWNY said:


> Can't you just paint the light bulb black?


What do I do about the rear fog then????


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Didn't receive adapter*

I ordered these lights along with an s-tronic knob. The items arrived quicker than anticipated however there was no adapter included with the tails though the transaction clearly indicates the adapter should be included. I've emailed BKS multiple times as well as left a few voicemails, none of my inquiries he been answered. Any suggestions? Seems odd they would be completely unresponsive.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

oemplus.com sells them i think


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

maybe u ordered the one w/o connectors. There is one from famiry purrchas, and one for the joe schmos.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

It should have been famiry. Sale listed the adapter, got the tshirt, etc. I'm just surprised they're being so dodgey. There's no reason to not at least respond.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Mine came with adapters! If you don't have any luck let me know, I could send mine over to you since I don't need them on my model year


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Sent you an IM


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

If anyone has a spare set of adapters or some USA spec LED rear lamps (all 4) they would sell, pm me. Thanks.

Bill


----------

